# Chat Topic



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.

 YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211081
> *Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


X2


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211087
> *X2
> *


x infinite. Its about time we get one back and running, thanks Raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In order so celebrate the new chat topic, we will start a new chat session at:

7pm Pacific
8pm Mountain
9pm Central
10pm Eastern

:biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 07:47 PM~6211111
> *In order so celebrate the new chat topic, we will start a new chat session at:
> 
> 7pm Pacific
> ...




that's 4 am CET .. I'm out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Sep 20 2006, 10:58 AM~6211185
> *that's 4 am CET .. I'm out.
> *


You can start now. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not gona do any whoring in this topic raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6211855
> *im not gona do any whoring in this topic raul.
> *


Good. We cant fuck this topic up.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6211855
> *im not gona do any whoring in this topic raul.
> *


me neither


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

yup no whoring.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how many chats have there been.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 20 2006, 03:25 PM~6212358
> *how many chats have there been.
> *


1 1/2


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 20 2006, 03:03 PM~6212239
> *me neither
> *


or me...whoring is bad for the raza :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 11:47 AM~6211111
> *In order so celebrate the new chat topic, we will start a new chat session at:
> 
> 7pm Pacific
> ...


so 7 o clock....  

good to have this topic back


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was in there with eric but my computer kept messing up, sorry eric


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

how was the chat last night i missed it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT IN 29 MINS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck wambo


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

chat time...........


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT ANY ONE?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 21 2006, 08:41 PM~6220975
> * CHAT ANY ONE?
> *


NOT IF Y0UR IN IT!! :uh: 

LOL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 21 2006, 08:47 PM~6220994
> *NOT IF Y0UR IN IT!!  :uh:
> 
> LOL
> *


OMG U CAN JUST STOP MESSEGING ME ON MYSPACE THEN!!!!!

LOL


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 21 2006, 08:47 PM~6220994
> *NOT IF Y0UR IN IT!!  :uh:
> 
> LOL
> *


OMG U CAN JUST STOP MESSEGING ME ON MYSPACE THEN!!!!!

LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how about a chat right now?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where is everyone, i'm in there by myself !!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ples i beg any one im bored as fuk


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was there and saw your name and you never said anything, i'm not going back anymore :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

5 OF US ARE THERE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 21 2006, 09:11 PM~6221223
> *OMG U CAN JUST STOP MESSEGING ME ON MYSPACE THEN!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> *


OH SHE WILL.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

5 IN HTERE NOW ANY MORE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 22 2006, 09:18 PM~6227838
> *5 IN HTERE NOW ANY MORE?
> *


NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

what is the chat?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

why is it when iam in chat there always something weird pops up


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2006, 08:52 PM~6227663
> *OH SHE WILL.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

good chat 

again tomorrow


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam going to add you nena


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 22 2006, 11:04 PM~6228485
> *good chat
> 
> again tomorrow
> *


Very good chat.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 12:08 AM~6228500
> *Very good chat.
> *


it was getting kinda weird.. :ugh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 22 2006, 11:40 PM~6228429
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 23 2006, 10:49 AM~6230527
> *it was getting kinda weird..  :ugh:
> *


What? :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

great chating with u chatfags.....record 2:30........me, raul, and casper :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 23 2006, 12:41 PM~6230780
> *great chating with u chatfags.....record 2:30........me, raul, and casper  :biggrin:
> *


get a life...



















.....lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 11:51 AM~6230831
> *
> *


no whoring :nono:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 23 2006, 12:49 PM~6230824
> *get a life...
> .....lol
> *


u was in there tell like 2 what r u talking about!!!!!!????????





lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tonight its goin down clownz


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

CHAT TONIGHT AT 8 O:30 OR 9 PACIFIC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should be on at about 9.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

what time is that central


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

11?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 23 2006, 03:49 PM~6231554
> *I should be on at about 9.
> *


i should be on *when ever the FUCK i want!! *.....












































:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 23 2006, 07:33 PM~6232365
> *
> *


 :biggrin: ANYWAYSSS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going to the chat now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 23 2006, 07:36 PM~6232381
> *:biggrin: ANYWAYSSS
> *


UH UM!!!!! EMILY!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im in chat


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 23 2006, 08:29 PM~6232606
> *UH UM!!!!! EMILY!
> *


QUE ONDA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 23 2006, 07:36 PM~6232648
> *QUE ONDA
> *


natin. wats up with you.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

go to the chat everyone


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 08:41 PM~6232681
> *natin. wats up with you.
> *


SORY LIL GUY SHE WAZNT TALKIN TO U....NUN PERSONAL.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 08:41 PM~6232681
> *natin. wats up with you.
> *


pues aqui comiendo y getting ready para ver la tele T0DA la noche y poner me gorda. hahaaha


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 23 2006, 08:46 PM~6232711
> *SORY LIL GUY SHE WAZNT TALKIN TO U....NUN PERSONAL.
> *


AHH D0NT BE MEAN. WE ALL GET AL0NG EHH


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 23 2006, 07:46 PM~6232711
> *SORY LIL GUY SHE WAZNT TALKIN TO U....NUN PERSONAL.
> *


some one is hating. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 23 2006, 08:55 PM~6232764
> *some one is hating. :cheesy:
> *


NO HATIN HERE BRO...THERE AINT NUN TO HATE ON.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one s??????????


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

no ones there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 24 2006, 09:36 PM~6238094
> *no ones there
> *


go


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 24 2006, 10:36 PM~6238098
> *go
> *


no


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

STOP THE WHORING.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 25 2006, 06:25 AM~6238998
> *STOP THE WHORING.
> *


*x 1,000,000*


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

chat compodrys??lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be in there asshole


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It was horrable. Cutty was mad all night.,


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2006, 09:24 PM~6244638
> *It was horrable. Cutty was mad all night.,
> *


YES HE WAS


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

nobody in there..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 25 2006, 08:50 PM~6244869
> *nobody in there..
> *


I will be in there later.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM GOING TO BED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a chat topic with no one in it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn no one rally is ther


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u goin to cry?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: u dont kno how it feels to be lonley :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET GO TO CHAT U ****


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

almost time assholes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS ANY ONE CHATING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No one in there?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

where the chat ****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2006, 10:18 PM~6268790
> * where the chat ****
> *


There all gone. They left early tonight.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

aahhh them bitches hey raul can you help me out ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2006, 10:20 PM~6268804
> *aahhh them bitches hey raul can you help me out ?
> *


Lets go to chat.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one???????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

no


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

chat time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get in the chat bitches


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time tonight?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

8


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk taht
anyk one here now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chat time foooooooooooos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Should we even bother?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol
anh one im bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 06:43 PM~6321630
> *lol
> anh one im bored
> *


I will be there in a while.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE DOWN TO CHAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good times.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im bored beyond boint any one up for it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 7 2006, 05:11 PM~6322795
> *im bored beyond boint any one up for it
> *


 i would go on chat if u's had msn instead of yahoo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 7 2006, 12:24 AM~6322984
> *i would go on chat if u's had msn instead of yahoo
> *


Chat is not msn or yahoo. Its the one on this site.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll be in the chat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

chat time anyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 7 2006, 08:02 PM~6326399
> *chat time anyone
> *


were already in here.


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

true isnt this what the topics called lol


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

UR A MORRON THER IS A LIVE HCAT WERE EVRY BODY CHATS THIS IS JUST TO INFROM THE PEOPLE WAT TIME THE CHAT GONNA BE AT :twak:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 7 2006, 11:07 PM~6326968
> *true isnt this what the topics called lol
> *


i guess you havent been to the chat room yet :twak:


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

i guess not


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 8 2006, 01:07 AM~6326968
> *true isnt this what the topics called lol
> *


MY DUMB ASS WHEN I WAS A NEWB I THOUGHT THE SAME THING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what time yall chattin


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY WON DOWN TONIGHT?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NO ONE HMMMM.... ILL BE HOLDEN IT DOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2006, 12:22 AM~6332256
> *NO ONE HMMMM.... ILL BE HOLDEN IT DOWN
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any 1?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT any one


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: any body ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down was up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im alreadt in there talkin to my self


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so whats? thats cool... and you .o.k.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 11:34 PM~6338171
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :
> *


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

any of you putos going to chat tonight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will b


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no ones there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM IN


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

whipty fuckin do!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck off billy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ID BE THERE AT 8 40 
I NEED TO EAT
LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2006, 08:13 PM~6358511
> *ID BE THERE AT 8 40
> I NEED TO EAT
> LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

HEY!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Oct 14 2006, 08:56 AM~6367642
> *HEY!!
> *


Hi.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 12 2006, 04:56 PM~6357551
> *fuck off billy
> *


no thanks :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yipe im bored
any one ples i beg u get in chat


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

sup ya'll??? where'd everybody go?!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

in the chat section
u can find it on the top right of the eeb page


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so any one im back from doing noting lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

I`LL PRESENT MAHESLF F0R A MINUTE 0R TW00


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OK ANY ONE 
THE MODEL FUKRES ARE SAYING BIKES SUK
WHO WANTS TO TALK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats not how your going to make friends in this world.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2006, 07:24 PM~6389812
> *OK ANY ONE
> THE MODEL FUKRES ARE SAYING BIKES SUK
> WHO WANTS TO TALK SHIT :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: to bad i cant go in chat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 17 2006, 07:52 PM~6390088
> *:angry:  to bad i cant go in chat.
> *


why not?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HES GOTS A PSP SHIT AND GETS ON LIL ON A PSP WHY HE CANT POST PICS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2006, 07:52 PM~6390090
> *why not?
> *


PSP. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2006, 07:58 PM~6390160
> *HES GOTS A PSP SHIT AND GETS ON LIL ON A PSP WHY HE CANT POST PICS
> *


FUCK PSP!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 17 2006, 07:58 PM~6390160
> *HES GOTS A PSP SHIT AND GETS ON LIL ON A PSP WHY HE CANT POST PICS
> *


its cheap, its starting to fuck up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 17 2006, 07:58 PM~6390164
> *FUCK PSP!!!
> *


x2 its not worth it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

GET UR SELF A FUKEN COMP OR LAP TOP OR SOMTING


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

FUCKING COMP IS NOT LETTTING ME TYPE ON THE CHAT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Oct 17 2006, 09:33 PM~6390452
> *FUCKING COMP IS NOT LETTTING ME TYPE ON THE CHAT
> *


FUCK CHAT,... ANYWAYS NOBODYS IN THERE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 17 2006, 09:38 PM~6390487
> *FUCK CHAT,... ANYWAYS NOBODYS IN THERE
> *


x2


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

maybe i will tonite, but if i do, not for long. i gotta get up at 6 On a SATURDAY!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Oct 20 2006, 06:13 AM~6406622
> *maybe i will tonite, but if i do, not for long. i gotta get up at 6 On a SATURDAY!!
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where the hell is everyone? :dunno: i'm in there alone


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HELP IS ON THE WAY DEAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wont be in till saturday.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2006, 09:53 PM~6412358
> *I wont be in till saturday.
> *


WAZZUP RAUL.
:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2006, 08:53 PM~6412358
> *I wont be in till saturday.
> *


hes gotta work overtime bwhaha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn well any one wana get in?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 20 2006, 08:50 PM~6412008
> *where the hell is everyone? :dunno:  i'm in there alone
> *


  same as noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SURE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat time putas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE ????
I THINK ITS TIME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck chat!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

X2!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY 1??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 27 2006, 08:29 PM~6460518
> *ANY 1??????
> *


Im too sick to chat.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

I WAS JUST THERE.. NO BODY IN..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN IT ANY ONE?
EVEN NEWBIES


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

ERRRICCCCCCCC


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE RIGHT NOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

wow chat really has gone downhill
what the fuKKK


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Oct 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6467174
> *wow chat really has gone downhill
> what the fuKKK
> *


yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Oct 29 2006, 11:21 AM~6467174
> *wow chat really has gone downhill
> what the fuKKK
> *


You know what happened.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 29 2006, 12:30 PM~6467214
> *You know what happened.
> *


i stoped going in :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 29 2006, 07:07 PM~6469083
> *i stoped going in  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u sukc billy anny one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2006, 07:40 PM~6469702
> *u sukc billy anny one?
> *


I will be in later.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam in ? anybody ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: iam in


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

fuck chat and eric :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets get the chat goin again  im in now


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam in !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i went to get a bite to eat and every one took off ! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel like chattin.... In about an hour. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will b in chat tonight after i get my hair cut n some fast food fool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 06:45 PM~6500633
> *i will b in chat tonight after i get my hair cut
> *


 you better give a good tip or their gona fuck your shit up. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 3 2006, 07:47 PM~6500640
> *you better give a good tip or their gona fuck your shit up. :cheesy:
> *


i gotta look good for nena next weekend


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 06:48 PM~6500642
> *i gotta look good for nena next weekend
> *


what gona happen?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 06:48 PM~6500642
> *i gotta look good for nena next weekend
> *


Your going to look good for her when she kicks you in the balls?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 3 2006, 07:48 PM~6500642
> *i gotta look good for nena next weekend
> *


FOR PETES SAKE


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

anybody in?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is gettin mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 4 2006, 07:01 AM~6502375
> *lil guy is gettin mad
> *


no why would i?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 3 2006, 08:20 PM~6500728
> *FOR PETES SAKE
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuse raul stold your flesh lite lil guy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats a fleshlite?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 09:34 AM~6502646
> *Whats a fleshlite?
> *


wat cutty uses to pleasure himself

any one wana go to chat?????/


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2006, 08:34 AM~6502646
> *Whats a fleshlite?
> *


vagina in a can


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Nov 4 2006, 07:48 PM~6505105
> *vagina in a can
> *


that sums it up


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hello is any body in chat yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool+Nov 4 2006, 06:48 PM~6505105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have like a 12 pack of that shit then huh?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

any body in chat ?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im in tha chat :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im in chat????????????????????? any one ghost is ther 2


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

when i finaly come in no ones in there u ****!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 6 2006, 10:22 PM~6518767
> *when i finaly come in no ones in there u ****!!!!
> *


Casue your always coming in at like midnight and shit. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ITS ONLY 10:25!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 6 2006, 10:26 PM~6518788
> *ITS ONLY 10:25!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2006, 11:26 PM~6518792
> *EXACTLY
> *


WHATEVER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

any body in ! ????????????????????????????


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

chat is dead no one is in there


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CHAT SUCKS!!!!


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 7 2006, 12:37 AM~6519168
> *CHAT SUCKS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

chat needs nena


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im in tha chat if anyone wants to chat :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 7 2006, 12:27 PM~6521872
> *chat needs nena and billy
> *


your right!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

lol i GUESS.. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

nobodys there


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im there :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahora orita
now!?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no ones in there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

every one in chat...........and raul i was there...............


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 9 2006, 09:24 PM~6539540
> *every one in chat...........and raul i was there...............
> *


How come you didnt say anything?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you was there for 1 second or so.....plus im a slow typer...lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 9 2006, 09:45 PM~6539641
> *you was there for 1 second or so.....plus im a slow typer...lol
> *


great


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how about now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We usually dont start until 8pm


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so its around almost 8 so any body ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be in. I just gotta get something to eat.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2006, 08:48 PM~6545023
> *I will be in. I just gotta get something to eat.
> *


here you go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

its fucken 810 you slut


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2006, 08:10 PM~6545126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea stop playing around


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

cutty is in there?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2006, 08:14 PM~6545150
> *cutty is in there?
> *


fantastic


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

casper is mad


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 10 2006, 08:16 PM~6545165
> *casper is mad
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2006, 07:48 PM~6545023
> *I will be in. I just gotta get something to eat.
> *


how many u want


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I knw casper isnt really happy cause hes not going to that show this weekend.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

go to chat people


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE WATS UP GET IN CHAT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool. :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i'm going


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

8pm Pacific. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2006, 08:12 PM~6577361
> *8pm Pacific.  :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE IN FOR A FEW MINS THEN I HAVE TO GO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just an update: 

There are more and more new people from other sections of the forums in the chat. From now on the first one in at like 6 or 7 pm should make a new room and call it bikes. Thats only if theres alot of other peopl in the chat room. Always check to see if there is another room set up when you go in there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes yes
any one wana chat im bored :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2006, 07:11 PM~6607390
> *yes yes
> any one wana chat im bored :uh:
> *


Where have you been?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 08:11 PM~6607399
> *Where have you been?
> *


in the closet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2006, 08:11 PM~6607399
> *Where have you been?
> *


last week was the 15era 
so i was busy 
but now im again at home and bored :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:banghead: ANY ONE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

STFU I CANT EVEN GET IN CHAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How about tonight?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ill be on l8ter on tonight like at 8


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill be ther for sho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to take care of some stuff but I will be in later.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ANY ONE ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

late chat?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGiViN .♥ NENA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were going to have a special chat tonight and talk about the team cali topic. I hope to see you guys in there at about 8pm pacific.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

team cali got locked. :angry: you can all thank the 'regal king' :angry:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> *(socios b.c. prez @ Nov 23 2006, 02:10 PM) *
> If you have something to say to me call me 916-346-**** or let me know where we can meet and you can tell me to my face.*


I GAVE YOURE NUMBER TO 4 JAHOVAS WITTNESS 2 MORMONS AND A HOODRAT NAMED SHAQUINA :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 23 2006, 03:06 PM~6625530
> *I GAVE YOURE NUMBER TO 4 JAHOVAS WITTNESS 2 MORMONS AND A HOODRAT NAMED SHAQUINA  :cheesy:
> *


Is she cute? :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 02:22 PM~6625407
> *team cali got locked. :angry:  you can all thank the 'regal king' :angry:
> *


yeah thanks alot damn it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

C'MON PEOPLE SHUT UP LETS NOT GET THIS TOPIC LOCKED TOO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

why is it i can ot go in the chat room is there a programm i need


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU NEED JAVA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 23 2006, 04:15 PM~6625735
> *why is it i can ot go in the chat room is there a programm i need
> *


Download this.

http://www.java.com/en/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it said i have to have number 7 first or 5


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 23 2006, 04:23 PM~6625782
> *it said i have to have number 7 first or 5
> *


What about this?

http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

anyone there now?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am i got it fixed lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i mght be in there in a few.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where are u goes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It doesnt usually get busy until 8 pm or 10 your time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it i get my comp fized now no one will come talk to me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 06:46 PM~6625868
> *It doesnt usually get busy until 8 pm or 10 your time.
> *


oh ok then check back later :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ANYONE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 23 2006, 03:22 PM~6625407
> *team cali got locked. :angry:  you can all thank the 'regal king' :angry:
> *


YEA I SEEN THAT...I LEAVE U KIDS HERE ALONE JUST 4 A LIL WHILE AND LOOK HOW U ACT....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one 
and fu u lil criminal if u say no 
:cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: casper805, the bone collector, eric ramos
neal u should go in there for once


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one and fuk u lil criminal if u say no cus u cant even get in :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whos down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

were in there already.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

all the drama should be taken to the live chat!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one up to chat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK JEFF!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 11:24 PM~6641685
> *FUCK JEFF!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: fuk the drama any one up for a chat?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what the fuck


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE UP FOR A CHAT?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT, TO MUCH DRAMA!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 28 2006, 09:37 PM~6656496
> *ANY ONE UP FOR A CHAT?
> *


NO.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

yes! sike............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WHO IS DOWN TO CHAT ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 28 2006, 09:44 PM~6656560
> *FUCK CHAT, TO MUCH DRAMA!!!!
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

HEY ERIC GO TO CHAT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who's Down?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 28 2006, 09:44 PM~6656560
> *FUCK CHAT, TO MUCH DRAMA!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to talk about something.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i aint been in here for months, last time i came in here was after last years las vegas show i think. Any new full custom bikes come out since then ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 30 2006, 09:26 PM~6671528
> *i aint been in here for months, last time i came in here was after last years las vegas show i think. Any new full custom bikes come out since then ?
> *


Just Erics. Have you seen that?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2006, 10:28 PM~6671542
> *Just Erics. Have you seen that?
> *


i saw the thread but didnt click on it. but ill go bak and check it out :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 30 2006, 09:31 PM~6671566
> *i saw the thread but didnt click on it. but ill go bak and check it out :cheesy:
> *


Its painted now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one im fuken bored out my mind


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stfu any one its almost time im hella bored another lonley saturday nite lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GET A LADY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be in after I get something to eat.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 2 2006, 08:01 PM~6682387
> *GET A LADY.
> *


i wish :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 08:06 PM~6682409
> *i wish :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: fuk it though


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ERICS SAD.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

depresed :rofl: and lil psycho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: ghost mk try and some other fuker are there so come on in


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

FUCK YOU AND YOUR CHAT BITCHES!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: dont be jelouse baby girl


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG Rosies in here!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 28 2006, 09:44 PM~6656560
> *FUCK CHAT, TO MUCH DRAMA!!!!
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

JEFF IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: yep he is 
damn


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 5 2006, 09:56 PM~6701902
> *:tears: yep he is
> damn
> *


:angel: we'll miss you Jeff! :tears: although you never said anything!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: RIP


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

in memory of jeff we need to chat who up for one?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was there yesterday with 2 guys, can't remember the names though


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat tonight at 8 putas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

k


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i wanna chat too what time is that in central time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

9pm central.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

no 1 there it nine now


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

then its 10 for u


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its time 
8 cali time lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

people i havent seen eric today i woder if he still mad about yesterday


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

his sister banned him from her computer for a while for what he did the other nite ..he got on a porno site n she cought him wackin it


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

wat happened to that fucker


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

thats to bad how long he grounded for no t.v com blowup doll


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i bet he was hella embarised


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 7 2006, 05:26 PM~6716978
> *thats to bad how long he grounded for no t.v com blowup doll
> *


not sure how long hes grounded for bit its funny shit


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 7 2006, 05:24 PM~6716963
> *his sister banned him from her computer for a while for what he did the other nite ..he got on a porno site n she cought him wackin it
> *


are you serious? :0 i'll never see my sis in the eye again if she cought me.......... :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep i bet hes hella scared to talk to her hahaah his face look like a tomato


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

your just lieng huh?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ya chatin today if ya r lets pick our next victim


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: i was banned?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

awwww too bad so long you grounded for


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

awwww too bad so long you grounded for


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont listen 2 cutty first chat rule cus just speaks bullshit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck u eric i speak the truth


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

go to the chat suckas, i'm there solito


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE IM BORED


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im in! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 9 2006, 11:07 AM~6729730
> *im in! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so today any one?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IM IN! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 9 2006, 07:52 PM~6732365
> *IM IN! :cheesy:
> *


no your not.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2006, 07:53 PM~6732369
> *no your not.
> *


yes i am. check again fool. :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh: nope ur not only me raul and juangotti ther e


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 07:55 PM~6732383
> *:uh: nope ur not only me raul and juangotti ther e
> *


check again fool. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:around: i cant see u :scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 9 2006, 08:01 PM~6732415
> *:around: i cant see u  :scrutinize:
> *


i was just chatting with some guy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 9 2006, 07:54 PM~6732378
> *yes i am. check again fool. :0
> *


your not in there.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

lol they dont get it lil guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Dec 9 2006, 08:06 PM~6732457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

F all of you.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2006, 08:24 PM~6732549
> *F all of you.
> *


great now u gone and made him mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat in about two hours?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

2 hours?
why not


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 10 2006, 09:41 PM~6737271
> *2 hours?
> why not
> *


sure


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ya know i will be in there


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i wont be in there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 10 2006, 07:42 PM~6737664
> *i wont be in there.
> *


ok Marilyn, :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 07:58 PM~6737753
> *ok Marilyn,  :uh:
> *


hey dont talk to my baby like that raul. :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 10 2006, 09:02 PM~6737794
> *hey dont talk to my baby like that raul. :nono:
> *


shes noones baby fool :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 10 2006, 08:04 PM~6737816
> *shes noones baby fool :uh:
> *


thats what you think.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 10 2006, 09:27 PM~6737954
> *thats what you think.
> *


thats what i know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

sup??? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 10 2006, 09:02 PM~6737794
> *hey dont talk to my baby like that raul. :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 11 2006, 10:18 AM~6741133
> *:uh:
> *


hater.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO HATING HERE BRO..I HAVE A LADY..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 12 2006, 08:21 AM~6746562
> *NO HATING HERE BRO..I HAVE A LADY..
> *


super.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CHAT AT 8 CALI TIME?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im in.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh: HOW MANY TIME I HAVE TO TELL U AINT ON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 12 2006, 07:53 PM~6750849
> *im in.
> *


In where?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I'LL GO CHAT FOR A WHILE ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I'VE BEEN IN THE CHAT ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ANYONE?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 12 2006, 10:08 PM~6751509
> *ANYONE?
> *


YOUR LATE FOOL


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 12 2006, 09:11 PM~6751534
> *YOUR LATE FOOL
> *


THIS IS THE TIME I GET HOME FROM SCHOOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 12 2006, 04:26 PM~6749016
> *super.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i acuwaly came and there ant any one wtf!!

get your asses in there a.s.a.p!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 10:54 PM~6758047
> *anyone??
> *


WHY U COME IN AND LEAVE SO FAST?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cu z u was the only one there


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 11:07 PM~6758084
> *cu z u was the only one there
> *


I KNOW HECKA GAY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im in.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i havent been in chat in HELLLLA DiAS!


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i havent been on there since sunday and i wont be on there till jan leavin to mexico today at 3:00 pm


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i havent been on there since sunday and i wont be on there till jan leavin to mexico today at 3:00 pm


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WONDERFULL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

AWSOME.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FANTASTIC


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

SUPER


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2006, 06:56 PM~6762245
> *any one"?
> *


I will be in there later tonight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

come on in the nite is young lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

?????????????????????
any one


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

me...........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

alright.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ill be there tonight if te internet shit open late here


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ill be there tonight if te internet shit open late here


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant get in, comp wont let me. BUT QUE 0NDA.. N0 ME DIGAN QUE N0 ME EXTRANEN!! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 19 2006, 06:43 PM~6788022
> *i cant get in, comp wont let me. BUT QUE 0NDA.. N0 ME DIGAN QUE N0 ME EXTRANEN!!  :0
> *


sup beezy.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2006, 06:51 PM~6788069
> *sup beezy.
> *


whatup breezy que onda contigo guey! haha jk jk i dont talke like thatt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2006, 07:51 PM~6788069
> *sup beezy.
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one i saw nena rite now here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2006, 07:30 PM~6788263
> *any one i saw nena rite now here
> *


Its a Christmas miracle!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hola any one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahha
"is my dick in the box" ubauhauhauhuhauhauhauhuhauhuha
soo funny video!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ANY ONE?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

tonces que, no me extrañan!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Dec 21 2006, 09:59 AM~6797257
> *tonces que, no me extrañan!!!
> *


i do


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WE ALL DO NENA :tears: COME BACK 
LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2006, 07:28 PM~6800876
> *WE ALL DO NENA :tears: COME BACK
> LOL
> *


X2 and you already know how cutty feels.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2006, 08:30 PM~6800890
> *X2 and you already know how cutty feels.
> *


yes sir


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CUTTY IS A PUNK BITCH TAT GOT OWNED BY NOE :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 21 2006, 08:37 PM~6800941
> *CUTTY IS A PUNK BITCH TAT GOT OWNED BY NOE :0
> *


ur just mad becuse u got exposed in chat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im offically on vacation now. :biggrin: Time for chat in a a while.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls not mad no more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 22 2006, 07:11 PM~6807131
> *rauls not mad no more
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 21 2006, 07:28 PM~6800876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: unfortualtly i do..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :uh:   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHY AM I HERE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

hey ho lets go hey ho lets go


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

kinda early but there is some ppls any one in?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 05:09 PM~6817251
> *kinda early but there is some ppls any one in?
> *


Maybe in a little bit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat suckas!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT TIME ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In a few hours? I have to finish something Im working on.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OKEY DOKEY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

me and eric were on the other day.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

U WANA GO IN AGQAIN ?
OR UR ON UR PSP?


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

ANY ONE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 25 2006, 06:28 PM~6823972
> *U WANA GO IN AGQAIN ?
> OR UR ON UR PSP?
> *


im on the psp.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

39OO. :biggrin: 

eric go in the 'fucken whore' topic in offtopic. i need you to go asap.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im n


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

very late chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 05:29 PM~6848071
> *iam bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


work on the bike.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

anyone there?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one wana chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=236382&st=0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

fucken bored any one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh: anybody ? iam in there chating with my self


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 30 2006, 11:04 PM~6865971
> *:uh: anybody ? iam in there chating with my self
> *


what time to night :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh:     :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

LIL people i met.

regal king.
blvd schwinn.
big tito.
lyrical nerd.
socios b.c prez.
sanjo nena.
low83cutty.
clown confusion.
sic'n'twisted.

yes im bored.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 31 2006, 11:07 AM~6870036
> *LIL people i met.
> 
> regal king.
> ...


My list in random order. 

VICS'79 
SIC'N'TWISTED
casper805
low83cutty
Bejeweled_65 
Guam707 
Clown confution 
big9er 
BAYTROKITA50 
sixsixdog 
El raider 
O.G.RIDER
toyshopcustoms 
sanjo_nena408 
TonyO 
yaiyai.69 
ghost 
CHE1
Viejitos In Da House
925eastbayrider
Bad-Influnce
alfaroair 
DVS 
LUXURIOUSB.C. 
Jolleyrancher
UFAMEA 
wimone 
SHOWTIME916
BROWN
Moco 
Toro
lowvintage5 
eastbay_60
gvern54
homyzrus
D-Cheese
Toymaker
chamuco61
homeboyz
VANESSA
66wita6
aftershock_818
eastbay 60
408SHARK
rosie's85
eric ramos
Psta
OneStopImpalaShop
TraditionalLowriding 
StreetLowrider
.L1L CR1M1N4L::
Regal King
CHILLY WILLY
lil guy
Aztecbike
NaturalHigh II
LOWRIDER SCENE
Twotonz
lyrical nerd
BLVD SCHWINN
RO-BC
Billy
650 ReGaL
slamn78
Q-DOG
RAIDERSEQUAL
BAYTROKITA50


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So what time tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

?
dunno 
now or later?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 31 2006, 06:54 PM~6872770
> *?
> dunno
> now or later?
> *


In a bit then.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down I aint going anywhere


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 31 2006, 06:58 PM~6872785
> *im down I aint going anywhere
> *


  We can talk some more.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IM DOWN WEN EVERS SO JUST SAY TEH WORD


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

now? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

always down


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cutty , speedy , me is on come on in


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 1 2007, 09:08 PM~6879243
> *cutty , speedy , me is on come on in
> *


nope


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat fulla assclowns


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ASSCLOWIN BITCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is grim still there not sayin shit


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2007, 07:45 PM~6887026
> *chat fulla assclowns
> *


i guess


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 3 2007, 10:25 AM~6890819
> *i guess
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 03:49 PM~6894266
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whatsup


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NUN MUCH JUZ KICKIN IT.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 04:26 PM~6894570
> *NUN MUCH JUZ KICKIN IT.
> *


when u go back to school ?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 3 2007, 05:29 PM~6894594
> *when u go back to school ?
> *


THE 8TH


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 04:29 PM~6894596
> *THE 8TH
> *


me too.. i dont wanna go. .. finalscoming up


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SAME HERE!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 04:36 PM~6894660
> *SAME HERE!
> *


POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DONT LIKE SKOO BUT I GOTTA GO..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 04:41 PM~6894704
> *I DONT LIKE SKOO BUT I GOTTA GO..
> *


yeah i know. i got 5 more years to go to be completely done!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

COLLEGE?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FINALS U DONT TAKE THEM BEFOR UR BREAK?
SHIT I HOPE I PASSED THE SEMISTER LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 3 2007, 07:33 PM~6895729
> *FINALS U DONT TAKE THEM BEFOR UR BREAK?
> SHIT I HOPE I PASSED THE SEMISTER LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 3 2007, 05:35 PM~6894644
> *me too.. i dont wanna go. .. finalscoming up
> *


sucks 4 yall i already did my final they were gay as fuck  

sup nena!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jan 4 2007, 03:15 AM~6899256
> *sucks 4 yall i already did my final they were gay as fuck
> 
> sup nena!!
> *


hey billy!! where u been . ieven left u a mssg on myspace!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 05:17 AM~6899351
> *hey billy!! where u been . ieven left u a mssg on myspace!!
> *


i been all around...i seen the message so did my girl she was like whos that...o thats just nena...lol :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLYS GETTIN CAUGHT UP.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 4 2007, 03:50 PM~6903629
> *BILLYS GETTIN CAUGHT UP.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 3 2007, 06:23 PM~6895638
> *COLLEGE?
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeahh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

im borred. whens it chat time :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 04:52 PM~6904720
> *im borred. whens it chat time  :cheesy:
> *


not for a while.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 05:18 PM~6904905
> *not for a while.
> *


well.. meanwhile.. OC ON TONITE ! YEAH BABY!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk the oc
ill be on in a wile i ges :wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 4 2007, 06:14 PM~6905337
> *fuk the oc
> ill be on in a wile i ges :wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

is it chat time allready? fucken early. but fuck it


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Jan 4 2007, 06:20 PM~6905410
> *is it chat time allready? fucken early. but fuck it
> *


i might be on early cuz i aint about to miss my show!!


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

fuck it chat time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ORITA ITS TO EARLY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what time tonight 10:00pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2007, 06:45 PM~6905606
> *what time tonight 10:00pm
> *


10pm your time, 8 our time. 

I need to talk to you about your frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 09:47 PM~6905619
> *10pm your time, 8 our time.
> 
> I need to talk to you about your frame.
> *


cool did you get my pm?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2007, 07:25 PM~6905954
> *cool did you get my pm?
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 4 2007, 06:14 PM~6905337
> *fuk the oc
> 
> *


 true.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

hi raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 07:35 PM~6906065
> *hi raul.
> *


Hello.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 07:35 PM~6906072
> *Hello.
> *


have you talked to my baby?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 07:37 PM~6906094
> *have you talked to my baby?
> *


Actually I just got off the phone with him.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 07:38 PM~6906112
> *Actually I just got off the phone with him.
> *


que te dijo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 07:41 PM~6906139
> *que te dijo
> *


We were talking about his bike.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2007, 07:43 PM~6906166
> *We were talking about his bike.
> *


what he say about me.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

like my signature?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i love my juan.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 4 2007, 07:50 PM~6906254
> *i love my juan.
> *


me too baby.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

isnt nena hellllla cool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE UP FOR ONE IM BORED AS FUK?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hi.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 5 2007, 09:35 AM~6910186
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


??


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

im bored


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

fuck it chat time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IASDJK;LAJSFD YES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time today?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

now?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty realy pissed me off today. :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THERES ALWAYS ANOTHER DAY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHAT DA FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2007, 07:06 PM~6914825
> *DA</span> FUCK UP!!!!
> *


LEARN TO SPELL YOU BEAN! :twak:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 6 2007, 03:49 PM~6920472
> *LEARN TO SPELL YOU  BEAN!  :twak:
> *


FRIJOLE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 6 2007, 02:49 PM~6920472
> *LEARN TO SPELL YOU  BEAN!  :twak:
> *


you know what I mean.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 05:39 PM~6921312
> *you know what I mean.
> *


haha i know im just fuckin aroundd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 10:43 AM~6211081
> *Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 08:48 PM~6921378
> *YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


well said socios


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

what tme tonite?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ANYONE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

10 oclock my time :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 07:33 PM~6922119
> *10 oclock my time :biggrin:
> *


WAT EVER HAPPENED TODAY?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 6 2007, 10:41 PM~6922171
> *WAT EVER HAPPENED TODAY?
> *


no one came over with a cell man
so hit me up if you come up


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

chat time


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 08:53 PM~6922710
> *NO.
> *


yes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good night people holla at me casp


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 7 2007, 12:02 AM~6923687
> *yes
> *


WHY? :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 11:29 AM~6925913
> *WHY? :biggrin:
> *


Cuz i said so?? lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :worship:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 01:14 PM~6926333
> *:0  :worship:
> *


HAHA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GAY


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 01:43 PM~6926456
> *GAY
> *


whatt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 01:48 PM~6926473
> *:nono:
> *


handle that thing we talked about.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 01:43 PM~6211081
> *Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 7 2007, 01:47 PM~6926471
> *whatt
> *


i was playing baby.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 02:51 PM~6926484
> *handle that thing we talked about.
> *


I GOTTA SHARPEN THEM...THEY GOT DULL FROM SATURDAY..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 02:52 PM~6926490
> *i was playing baby.
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 01:54 PM~6926497
> *I GOTTA SHARPEN THEM...THEY GOT DULL FROM SATURDAY..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 01:55 PM~6926511
> *:0
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jan 7 2007, 01:52 PM~6926490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 01:47 PM~6211111
> *In order so celebrate the new chat topic, we will start a new chat session at:
> 
> 7pm Pacific
> ...


this time tonight


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 7 2007, 07:37 PM~6928357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 06:53 PM~6928495
> *:cheesy:
> *


u like that huh :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 7 2007, 06:37 PM~6928357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


answer what baby?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2007, 07:41 PM~6928400
> *this time tonight
> *


its time lilniga


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 07:00 PM~6928556
> *its time lilniga
> *


its the monkey boy. :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 07:04 PM~6928603
> *its the monkey boy. :cheesy:
> *


tats mean


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 7 2007, 07:06 PM~6928626
> *tats mean
> *


eric knows im playing.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 07:00 PM~6928556
> *its time lilniga
> *


que malo es contigo verdad que si lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

DOO'Z OPEN NICCA!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 07:08 PM~6928634
> *
> *


waaasaapeeniin. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i love juan :biggrin: 
no es malo nomas esta mensito


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2007, 07:13 PM~6928679
> *waaasaapeeniin. :cheesy:
> *


PAISANO


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 07:14 PM~6928699
> *i love juan :biggrin:
> no es malo nomas esta mensito
> *


fuck off with that gay shit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok
u ***********


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 7 2007, 07:15 PM~6928715
> *PAISANO
> *


i was born here.....well thats what my mom said.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 07:17 PM~6928739
> *ok
> u ***********
> *


ask chilly willy to help you out.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2007, 07:14 PM~6928699
> *i love juan :biggrin:
> no es malo nomas esta mensito
> *


aww que lindo que tu quieres a juan


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

lets go


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

WHERE THE HELL IS EVERONE!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 8 2007, 09:19 PM~6939340
> *WHERE THE HELL IS EVERONE!!
> *


.....


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 8 2007, 09:26 PM~6939383
> *.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 8 2007, 09:27 PM~6939390
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 8 2007, 10:19 PM~6939340
> *WHERE THE HELL IS EVERONE!!
> *


IM HERE.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 9 2007, 08:19 AM~6941765
> *IM HERE.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to talk to casper and juangotti in about half an hour in the chat.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2007, 07:35 PM~6947781
> *I need to talk to casper and juangotti in about half an hour in the chat.
> *


theyre getting called out. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2007, 10:35 PM~6947781
> *I need to talk to casper and juangotti in about half an hour in the chat.
> *


ill be in there homeslice :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2007, 10:58 PM~6948007
> *:0
> *


lil ***** you comin


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i need to shower ill be in 10


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 9 2007, 07:49 PM~6947272
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2007, 09:01 PM~6948037
> *i need to shower ill be in 10
> *


dumpster diving once again


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 AM~6951659
> *dumpster diving once again
> *


 :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 AM~6951659
> *dumpster diving once again
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 01:43 PM~6211081
> *Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ANYONE?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any lilnigas or ppls down?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone?????????


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2007, 07:21 PM~6980513
> *any lilnigas or ppls down?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 10:28 PM~6980573
> *anyone?????????
> *


NOW


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one ;//????????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck u stupit bitch


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric is a loner


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

gente con nada que hacer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 15 2007, 07:33 PM~6996893
> *fuck u stupit bitch
> *


dont start. you know what happend last time.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hey nigguhz


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 16 2007, 01:15 AM~6999209
> *hey nigguhz
> *


sup. what happened to the whore topic.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat time asshoes


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 16 2007, 08:02 PM~7006586
> *chat time asshoes
> *


THIS ROOM IS FULL OF LOVE. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ANY ONE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 18 2007, 08:41 AM~7020498
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one up for a chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

right now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why not?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

CHAT TONITE???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chat


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

letz go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

all you guys suck


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0 
and lets go chat punks.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 21 2007, 10:03 PM~7048567
> *any one?
> *


name the time homie in central :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

"the day when Brazil has been invaded"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6NZuFqYqQs

very,very funny!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2007, 09:57 AM~7053769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its time mutherfuckers


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

about time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 27 2007, 10:01 PM~7106158
> *NO.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so is there a chat tonight ? i have been in for a while  any one :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 28 2007, 07:55 PM~7112745
> *so is there a chat tonight ? i have been in for a while   any one  :biggrin:
> *


i will b in there in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

no 1 there right now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IN 2 MINUTES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:55 PM~7112754
> *i will b in there in a while.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one Im hella bored


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

later?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

too early.


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

no one !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Jan 29 2007, 07:39 PM~7121038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wa time tonight


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 29 2007, 10:50 PM~7123101
> *
> *


im down


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 29 2007, 11:20 PM~7123531
> *:uh:
> *


what :cheesy:


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

were did everyone go now


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)

were did everyone go now


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat abou today wat time


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

assholes


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 30 2007, 09:23 PM~7132783
> *assholes
> *


how r u you calling a asshole you calling me one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chats starting now get in there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno: any one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2007, 10:24 PM~7134755
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!!
> *


X10000000000000000


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

today!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck it


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

where all the chat hoochies at ! :cheesy:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

went to sleep early yesterday wat about today can stay up late today didnt go to school snowed today


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

What time ?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ill b there at 9 central time


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

my central ?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

mine


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i might be there if i do not fall asleep lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what no one likes chat anymore


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 2 2007, 07:26 PM~7161201
> *what no one likes chat anymore
> *


I will be in at about 8pm pacific.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

im still down with it who gonna be there today i know i will


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ill be in about a half hour cali central ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 01:25 AM~7162918
> *now
> *


im hella bore whos down


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one really bored for one?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to early ass clown


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 05:04 PM~7167041
> *any one really bored for one?
> *


in 3 hours. Your going to have to tell us about this new girl.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 06:06 PM~7167056
> *in 3 hours. Your going to have to tell us about this new blow up doll.
> *


yes he is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:06 PM~7167056
> *in 3 hours. Your going to have to tell us about this new girl.
> *


FUCK A GIRL FREIND LEYKIS 101


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

3 hours then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 05:08 PM~7167069
> *FUCK A GIRL FREIND LEYKIS 101
> *


what?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN i WONT BE THERE i AM GOING TO WATCH THE FIGHT
SO ANYONE WANNA GO NOW :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk it ill go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 05:12 PM~7167091
> *DAMN i WONT BE THERE i AM GOING TO WATCH THE FIGHT
> SO ANYONE WANNA GO NOW :cheesy:
> *


what fight?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:13 PM~7167099
> *what fight?
> *


UFC baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 05:14 PM~7167111
> *UFC baby!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn, ufc isnt cool anymore. All those guys do now is knock each other down and "wrestle around" for 15 minutes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:15 PM~7167119
> *damn, ufc isnt cool anymore. All those guys do now is knock each other down and "wrestle around" for 15 minutes.
> *


no,no,no, your trippen fool




on another not I am going to cha t :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 05:17 PM~7167131
> *no,no,no, your trippen fool
> on another not I am going to cha t :biggrin:
> *


trust me, thats all your going to see for 4 hours.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw those shits were bad 
wen my homie had illegal satalite dish service we would watch that alot n porn :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric watched men fuckin blow up dolls that was his porno


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

omg


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 05:22 PM~7167153
> *naw those shits were bad
> wen my homie had illegal satalite dish service we would watch that alot n porn :thumbsup:
> *


you watched porn with a guy ??

.......what kind of porn was it :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 5 2007, 05:10 PM~7182340
> *you watched porn with a guy ??
> 
> .......what kind of porn was it  :ugh:
> *


it was gay porno thats all he watches with other men


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 3 2007, 05:22 PM~7167153
> *naw those shits were bad
> wen my homie had illegal satalite dish service we would watch that alot n porn :thumbsup:
> *


erics gayness just shines right now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 05:22 PM~7167161
> *eric watched men fuckin blow up dolls that was his porno
> *


you got the worst comebacks.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 5 2007, 07:37 PM~7182589
> *it was gay porno thats all he watches with other men
> *


how u know cutty watch some with him



Jk im just playin i know u straight but eric aint sure


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 5 2007, 04:37 PM~7182589
> *it was gay porno thats all he watches with other men
> *











Just as i suspected :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

EAST OAKLAND BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that was hella random. :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 07:20 PM~7184217
> *EAST OAKLAND BITCH!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your mexican. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 5 2007, 07:44 PM~7184483
> *Your mexican.  :uh:
> *


ok..and


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

when i get mad i go to the backyard and kick my chihuahua. send that fuker flying.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how come eric never came back to this topic.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 07:46 PM~7184502
> *ok..and
> *


Have sum pride..







:biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 5 2007, 07:51 PM~7184554
> *when i get mad i go to the backyard and kick my chihuahua. send that fuker flying.
> *


 :0 
While your out getting sum pride..
go get sum anger management too!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 5 2007, 07:57 PM~7184623
> *:0
> While your out getting sum pride..
> go get sum anger management too!!
> ...


no thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 5 2007, 07:56 PM~7184609
> *Have sum pride..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0 
whats the deal???
no chat tonite or what???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess not. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to many assclowns tonight the biggest one in the post before me thats y no chat


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

who


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@Feb 5 2007, 11:05 PM~7186201
> *who
> *


wtf nick and nena is goin out whats up with ur sig?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOO ME AND NENA ARE NOT GOING OUT 

IT IS A DIFFERENT EMILY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat tomorrow.


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

ITS A DIFFERENT EMILY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok just makin sure dont get all mad


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

IM NOT MAD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@Feb 5 2007, 10:10 PM~7186256
> *NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOO  ME AND NENA ARE NOT GOING OUT
> 
> IT IS A DIFFERENT EMILY
> *


bullshit.

looks like we have a new stalker. :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7186216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That position has been filled!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tonite ill be on hopley after 10 or so


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2007, 09:38 PM~7195923
> *<span style='color:green'>X FUCK CHAT!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just went in for a second to check if cutty was down with opp and he said he was.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin out loud


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

for petes sake :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

anybody up for chat?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ples im bored any every one is here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In a few.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

today chat n way has layitlow been so borin these back couple of days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm in there now


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2007, 08:06 PM~7221738
> *:biggrin:
> *


thou shalt not ask others to go to the chat and not go in thy self :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2007, 06:06 PM~7221738
> *:biggrin:
> *


This does not mean go to chat.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:

ttt? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I AM IN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be in later.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it where is the whores at tonight i been in there talking to myself lol :biggrin:


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

IM IN CHAT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@Feb 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7223053
> *IM IN CHAT
> *


still trying to fit in. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am inthere right now lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@Feb 9 2007, 11:51 PM~7223053
> *IM IN CHAT
> *


youll fit in once you build a better bike i aint buildin nomore so ill never fit in im only gonna do it 4 $$$$ and probly 1 for my nefews


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

trey , nick n me is on
im still bored tho any one alse


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so is it goin?


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

anyone hear of lowrider shows or clubs in minnesota


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7223623
> *so is it goin?
> *


Go in there. Its  

Are you going to LG or to the Cal Expo show?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great any one?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 10 2007, 01:21 AM~7223651
> *anyone hear of lowrider shows or clubs in minnesota
> *


i never seen no one from minnesota here or memphis tn just get freinds from there to come on


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

uhm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now fool.


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

are there any gold square twisten forks out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.shooshtime.com/clips/video.php?id=12598


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 10 2007, 11:24 PM~7229993
> *uhm
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what time tonight cuz I got something to say


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok
lets go take ur anger out on me


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

chat tonight maybe after 24 assclowns


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

every one go to chat we got some people in there


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 11 2007, 10:50 AM~7231992
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

skank


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

fuck chat 4 today im playin online on the ps2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got lots to talk about today. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok lets go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

in about an hour or so.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any oen alse


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u in there now eric fuckin ass


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahaha yes come on cutty lets talk shit bitch


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics grounded


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u like to lick balls


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: damn ur mad wana chat?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

assholes


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

raul get in chat!\


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls to mad right now


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

how about now im bored :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Feb 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7281922
> *how about now im bored :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

THIS IS THE REMATCH!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2007, 08:08 AM~7285094
> * THIS IS THE REMATCH!
> *


 :uh: you like hurting peoples eyes ? :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 17 2007, 08:22 AM~7285153
> *:uh: you like hurting peoples eyes ?  :angry:
> *


sorry :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2007, 08:26 AM~7285166
> *sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 17 2007, 08:28 AM~7285172
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7285538
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :twak: QUE TE DIJE ! QUE NO ME HACIERAS TUS CARAS DE ENCABRONADO! :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2007, 09:57 AM~7285581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a.d.d. ? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 17 2007, 09:59 AM~7285588
> *a.d.d. ?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: your mom.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2007, 10:03 AM~7285603
> *:uh:  your mom.
> *


TU madre GUEY!! :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 17 2007, 10:03 AM~7285605
> *TU madre GUEY!!  :angry:
> *


no thanks. thats all you.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight should be a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 06:53 PM~7287028
> *Tonight should be a good one.  :biggrin:
> *


why you say


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 04:05 PM~7287064
> *why you say
> *


just because...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

cuz im gonna be there 




(JK)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 17 2007, 07:08 PM~7287066
> *cuz im gonna be there
> (JK)
> *


allready


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mite not be in tonite prolly goin to the club


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2007, 04:20 PM~7287115
> *mite not be in tonite prolly goin to the club
> *


what club?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 04:34 PM~7287189
> *what club?
> *


did i hear club! :cheesy:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 17 2007, 07:00 PM~7287780
> *did i hear club!  :cheesy:
> *


strip?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

no .. ew now that kind.
unless its guys  :cheesy: 


jajajaja


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

Im in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Raul clean out your PM box. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2007, 06:19 PM~7320727
> *Hey Raul clean out your PM box. :biggrin:
> *


Done. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

evry one get in


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

good morning everyone


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its time


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat time tonite?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

purplemonkeydishwasher


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

poopmaster?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 23 2007, 10:22 PM~7339380
> *poopmaster?
> *


any time I need to holla at you eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now then


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

10pm/central


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now or later?


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

now dam 101


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

big ass clowns


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

when


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

never


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats right dick raming fuckin hoe bitches


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

eric come to chat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1 
I just got off work


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

assholee


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go to chaaattttttttttttttttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o.k.k.k.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

At 8pm pacific.


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

go now


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Mar 3 2007, 11:54 PM~7400044
> *
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0 it was PACKED last night in the chat


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 4 2007, 08:29 AM~7402493
> *:0 it was PACKED last night in the chat
> *


we had a good time baby


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

tomorrow no1 in now borin


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hello?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sup ******


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2007, 07:52 PM~7400032
> *At 8pm pacific.
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont get your times... Its 1.40 here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 8 2007, 06:40 PM~7439719
> *I dont get your times... Its 1.40 here
> *


3 pm your time.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 8 2007, 06:42 PM~7439745
> *punk police are afraid of me!!
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 8 2007, 06:48 PM~7439810
> *anyone there?
> *


no


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bah


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

take your girlscout cookies and shove them up your ass. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 8 2007, 07:52 PM~7439867
> *take your girlscout cookies and shove them up your ass. :angry:
> *


u forgot to add erics dilldoe up the ass too


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

fuck chat everytime i go there no1 there is it cuz i live in tenn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sup yall


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone want to go to the chat right now?


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

lets go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not for another 45 minutes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol you guys :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

borrrrringggg chat last night.
:uh: lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i love you nena


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

damn im hungry
and everyones sleepin
maybe ill sneak out and get sum mcdonalds breakfast :cheesy: 










1 problem: no money :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 10 2007, 07:54 AM~7449803
> *borrrrringggg chat last night.
> :uh: lol
> *


what time were you in there?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

like.. around 8 and then again around 1030


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 10 2007, 08:55 AM~7449809
> *damn im hungry
> and everyones sleepin
> maybe ill sneak out and get sum mcdonalds breakfast  :cheesy:
> ...


dont worry im goin to take u someplace thats better then mcdz for dinner


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 07:56 AM~7449816
> *dont worry im goin to take u someplace thats better then mcdz for dinner
> *


 :uh: lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 08:55 AM~7449812
> *what time were you in there?
> *


u were to buzy fucking off :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 10 2007, 07:56 AM~7449815
> *like.. around 8 and then again around 1030
> *


You must have left right before I came in.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 07:58 AM~7449825
> *No one likes me.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:00 AM~7449839
> *i like mens penises
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 07:57 AM~7449821
> *You must have left right before I came in.
> *


prolly..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

me n nena had fun last nite


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:03 AM~7449857
> *I had fun will alot of men last night. Things got really slippery.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:03 AM~7449857
> *me n nena had fun last nite
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:04 AM~7449864
> *i let eric tickle me in some private spots
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:05 AM~7449869
> *I let my dog rover chew on my special spot
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:06 AM~7449871
> *last nite when i was lookin at bangbus it was weird i was lookin at the dudes dick more then her
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 10 2007, 08:07 AM~7449877
> *Your right Raul, I should have ran cutty over along time ago.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:09 AM~7449886
> *i like to watch eric in the shower
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:07 AM~7449875
> *i can take two guys like this :0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:10 AM~7449889
> *I like to stuff bananas up my ass and have all my norteno homies eat them out of my ass.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:10 AM~7449891
> *me too raul i like lookin at eric in the shower
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:12 AM~7449898
> *Anytime i get with a back guy, I got like this.  :around:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:10 AM~7449889
> *i wear butt less chaps when i go out with my gay friends.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:13 AM~7449903
> *last nite i watched some animal sex tapes and i got aroused
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:13 AM~7449906
> *i like 4 or 5 guys on me at once
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:10 AM~7449889
> *hold on im downloading gay porn.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:14 AM~7449909
> *Its time I tell all of you guys the truth.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:15 AM~7449915
> *raul can i watch animal porno with u in the nude
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:16 AM~7449918
> *sure lil guy we can play with eachothers penises
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:14 AM~7449909
> *my rottweiler put it in my ass.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:17 AM~7449925
> *raul can u put a scoop of icecream on my butthole and lick it off
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:17 AM~7449924
> *i let the whole football team spank me in high school.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:18 AM~7449935
> *my asshole got so red the other nite from that black mans penis but i liked it
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:18 AM~7449933
> *Theres a reason why I have all these posters of black fools on my wall.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:18 AM~7449933
> *i suck dick for flea market bike parts.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:20 AM~7449943
> *i gave u the black men posters and went with indian men posters
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:20 AM~7449944
> *i like when a guy reams out my asshole
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:20 AM~7449946
> *Hold on, let me pull up my pants. I cant type one handed.
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sanjo_nena408, socios b.c. prez, NorCalLux, 76'_SCHWINN 

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:19 AM~7449941
> *my transexual mom put it in my ass.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:22 AM~7449955
> *i ate some semen last nite tasted like whip cream i enjoyed it
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:21 AM~7449954
> *Has anyone ever had ass salad for breakfast? I love it.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:22 AM~7449961
> *yes that semen was from me raul tonight ill bust some on ur ass
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:21 AM~7449954
> *i made sweet love with my seat post
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2007, 09:23 AM~7449963
> *cutty i had ass salad the other nite i ate it all up n had like 3 helpings after
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

lol wow... where do u guys come up with this shit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 09:24 AM~7449967
> *did u take it off any sweet jumps
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:24 AM~7449971
> *I wonder if Rauls semen tastes like my dads?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:23 AM~7449964
> *your next big boy
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 10 2007, 09:25 AM~7449974
> *lol wow... i love you cutty
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty has 2 dads


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im done i got to go later clowns


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nena is callin me over her place


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:26 AM~7449989
> *im done my gay porn just finished downloading and gonna watch it with the guys.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:27 AM~7449990
> *billy is callin me over his place
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

noe :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one im bored


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 10 2007, 08:27 AM~7449990
> *nena is callin me over her place
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 10 2007, 08:38 PM~7452549
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 10 2007, 09:56 PM~7453198
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :cheesy: heyyy !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In a bit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im going


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

see yall there :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 11 2007, 06:41 PM~7457359
> *see yall there :wave:
> *


sup kitty.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2007, 01:05 AM~7467064
> *any 1
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

too late, Im going to bed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2007, 01:17 AM~7494947
> *too late, Im going to bed.
> *


good night


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2007, 11:17 PM~7494952
> *good night
> *


sleep tight keepyour buthole tight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go im bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 16 2007, 10:28 PM~7495018
> *sleep tight keepyour buthole tight
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2007, 07:51 AM~7495713
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont think im going :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 17 2007, 12:29 PM~7496879
> * i dont think im going :tears:
> *


u will b missed baby


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 17 2007, 11:29 AM~7496879
> * i dont think im going :tears:
> *


Have fun in Bakers.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 17 2007, 01:45 PM~7497231
> *Have fun in Bakers.
> *


yes and miss me alot nena


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

anybody imboredddddddddddddd :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In a little bit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

coo


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

somtin happened had to leave any one up for a late late nite chat?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Mar 17 2007, 12:33 PM~7497175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

any 1


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

letsssssssss go :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tttttttttt any one bored?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

in a bit.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

maybe!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chat ****.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2007, 08:23 PM~7526680
> *chat ****.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 22 2007, 07:01 AM~7528254
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2007, 06:19 PM~7532835
> *:yessad:
> *


  maybe.. just a little..


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

WHY CANT I PM U JUAN?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 22 2007, 06:57 PM~7533168
> *WHY CANT I PM U JUAN?
> *


try it again. i deleted my pm's.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 22 2007, 07:00 PM~7533223
> *try it again. i deleted my pm's.
> *


ok


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hello homies!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck u billy go play with your girlfreind and forget your bike like u have been for the past year


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 22 2007, 08:28 PM~7534224
> *hello homies!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone up for a chat, just me and some dude but he never replied


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

prolly later..
i went in last night.. and nobody was there.. shit used to be packed all the time! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2007, 07:07 PM~7539886
> *anyone up for a chat, just me and some dude but he never replied
> *


great.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

theres five of us in there now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2007, 07:41 PM~7540149
> *theres five of us in there now
> *


super.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

you just jealous cuz you cant chat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 23 2007, 08:19 PM~7540400
> *you just jealous cuz you cant chat
> *


X2


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

WHO UP FOR CHAT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any 1 wanna shat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408+Mar 23 2007, 08:19 PM~7540400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kiss ass.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 25 2007, 06:53 PM~7550003
> *chats sucks
> kiss ass.
> *


 :angry: hater.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 25 2007, 07:42 PM~7550325
> *:angry: hater.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CUTTY IS NOT ONLINE
ANY EONE UP FOR IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Later.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

who cares u bitch ass ***


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 27 2007, 07:04 PM~7565783
> *Im going to fuck up the chat every single day of my life.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUGA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

in a few.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 10:34 PM~7588247
> *in a few.
> *


yes give me 25 minutes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 30 2007, 08:28 PM~7588603
> *NO.
> *


:wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

anty one pleas im beggin u


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 31 2007, 08:23 AM~7589953
> *:wave:
> *


SUP MAMAZ..LONG TIME NO TALK!HOW BEN? :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one i see all kinds of ppls online


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 31 2007, 10:31 PM~7593765
> *any one i see all kinds of ppls online
> *


Where ya been?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ofline cus it was boring
so u in?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 1 2007, 01:36 AM~7593798
> *ofline cus it was boring
> so u in?
> *


fuck it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All you guys need to go to sleep.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 01:48 AM~7593852
> *All you guys need to go to sleep.
> *


nope to excited to sleep
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 10:49 PM~7593857
> *nope to excited to sleep
> :biggrin:
> *


Word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2007, 01:50 AM~7593860
> *Word?
> *


yes I cant wait to see my lil cousins face when its done


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ba ba ba ba bored any one/
?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

in a while.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

kjo
n fuck off lil criminal before u own ur self with another pic of ur self


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: NO ROOM TO TALK MR..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

well then why u always have to come to chat topics n say no n this n that bitch ur comp is from the 80s that why u cant even get java chat u shit head


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TALK UR SHIT IF THAT MAKES U FEEL BETTER.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2007, 06:31 PM~7613128
> *kjo
> n fuck off lil criminal before u own ur self with another pic of ur self
> *


OWNED!!!!! :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2007, 06:31 PM~7613128
> *kjo
> n fuck off lil criminal before u own ur self with another pic of ur self
> *


OWNED!!!!! :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2007, 06:31 PM~7613128
> *kjo
> n fuck off lil criminal before u own ur self with another pic of ur self
> *


OWNED!!!!! :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 3 2007, 06:31 PM~7613128
> *kjo
> n fuck off lil criminal before u own ur self with another pic of ur self
> *


OWNED!!!!! :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHYT HAPPENS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 4 2007, 02:10 PM~7618946
> *SHYT HAPPENS.
> *


crikey!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

super.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FAB.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 4 2007, 03:07 PM~7619298
> *FAB.
> *


awsome.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

me n nena is having a pajama party at my place


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 4 2007, 04:31 PM~7619442
> *me n nena is having a pajama party  at my place
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 4 2007, 03:31 PM~7619442
> *me n nena is having a pajama party  at my place
> *


i bet your ***** ass likes to play dress up.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I DO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 4 2007, 03:46 PM~7619578
> *I DO.
> *


ima pray for you tonight.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No whoring ****. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MYBAD.. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 4 2007, 03:31 PM~7619442
> *me n nena is having a pajama party  at my place
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 4 2007, 06:53 PM~7620399
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant sleep.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 4 2007, 06:14 PM~7620551
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  

:tears: the ticket to the baiLe this weekend went up to 55..

...imma try redwood and see if i can get up at least for 45 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 5 2007, 05:15 AM~7622689
> *
> 
> :tears: the ticket to the baiLe this weekend went up to 55..
> ...


dam thats alot. i would invest the 45 in the bike.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 5 2007, 06:15 AM~7622689
> *
> 
> :tears: the ticket to the baiLe this weekend went up to 55..
> ...


ILL SEND U A MONEY ORDER..DNT TRIP MAMAZ..I GOT IT COVERD!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 06:25 PM~7627375
> *ILL SEND U A MONEY ORDER..DNT TRIP MAMAZ..I GOT IT COVERD!
> *


AHOY!! CAPTAIN! :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 06:41 PM~7627495
> *SUP BRO. :biggrin:
> *


shit. still working on my bike.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SAME HERE..MINES ALL SANDED DOWN..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 06:46 PM~7627525
> *SAME HERE..MINES ALL SANDED DOWN..
> *


Which one?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 06:46 PM~7627525
> *SAME HERE..MINES ALL SANDED DOWN..
> *


the red one, or the girls trike.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:49 PM~7627548
> *Which one?
> *


THA ONE THAT I BROUGHT TO UR SHOW..IM NOT SURE WHAT I WANNA DO WITH IT NOW..
:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 5 2007, 07:52 PM~7627570
> *the red one, or the girls trike.
> *


RED ONE..THE GURLS FRAME IS ORAGE WITH SILVER MINI FLAKES..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 06:52 PM~7627576
> *THA ONE THAT I BROUGHT TO UR SHOW..IM NOT SURE WHAT I WANNA DO WITH IT NOW..
> :dunno:
> *


Well, you got some good parts on it right now. You just gotta hook up wt a god painter to work some magic with the paint and your all set.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 07:54 PM~7627587
> *Well, you got some good parts on it right now. You just gotta hook up wt a god painter to work some magic with the paint and your all set.
> *


YA WE ALREADY HAVE THAT IN THE WORKS AS WE SPEAK BUT IM NOT SURE IF I WANNA KEEP THE SAME COLORS OR WHAT BUT I NEED TO DECIDE B 4 I GET A SEAT DONE FOR IT.BUT MOSTLY AND COLOR WOULD GO WITH THE PARTS I HAVE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 06:57 PM~7627613
> *YA WE ALREADY HAVE THAT IN THE WORKS AS WE SPEAK BUT IM NOT SURE IF I WANNA KEEP THE SAME COLORS OR WHAT BUT I NEED TO DECIDE B 4 I GET A SEAT DONE FOR IT.BUT MOSTLY AND COLOR WOULD GO WITH THE PARTS I HAVE..
> *


  Whens it going to be done?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2007, 08:00 PM~7627649
> *  Whens it going to be done?
> *


HOPEFULLY B 4 MAY. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go any one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bitch ass *****


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO BILLY AKA "B"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 7 2007, 09:41 AM~7637774
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO BILLY AKA "B"?
> *


I talked to him the other day.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

any1 chatin to night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout 10 or 11 central time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

8 pacific.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 10:53 AM~7637849
> *I talked to him the other day.
> *


 DID HE GIVE UP ON THE BIKE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 7 2007, 10:00 AM~7637888
> *DID HE GIVE UP ON THE BIKE?
> *


No, hes waiting on me still. Hes got a hook up on chrome and some other stuff so his trike is going to turn out real good.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK!KOOL.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bills 2 buzy fuckin his girl


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2007, 09:58 AM~7637881
> *bout 10 or 11 central time
> *


your a fatfuck.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i wish that was me 
:tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 05:48 PM~7639813
> *i wish that was me
> :tears:
> *


your a down sydrome ******


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i like icecreammmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dazed and confused.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT TIME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 7 2007, 07:18 PM~7640940
> *WAT TIME?
> *


later tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 10:19 PM~7640942
> *later tonight.
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OK
JUST SAY WEN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we in there now eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

at wat time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

30/hour


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nig awt?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

hey jonathant any word on the pedals


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7649280
> *hey jonathant any word on the pedals
> *


 i send them the last week


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

what time


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i cant go in chat anymore im like banned from it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 13 2007, 09:03 PM~7687306
> *any one?
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 13 2007, 09:03 PM~7687306
> *any one?
> *


fuck chat!~


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 11 2007, 05:37 PM~7669918
> *what time
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

im in bump


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam i ant been it chat in hella days...lol :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP BRO..LONG TIME NO TALK.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7692270
> *SUP BRO..LONG TIME NO TALK.. :scrutinize:
> *


lol/ i know....now that teh seasons coming i want to finish mine..hahah shit always heppens :biggrin: what u been up to tho?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ITS ABOUT TIME..I KNOW THAT RAUL IS STILL WORKIN ON SUMIN OF URZ RITE?AND JUZ REDOIN MINE..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 15 2007, 01:33 PM~7696102
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TEAM CALI INVADED THIS TOPIC!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 15 2007, 02:56 PM~7696234
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 02:57 PM~7696239
> *TEAM CALI INVADED THIS TOPIC!!
> *


OF COURSE! :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 15 2007, 02:45 PM~7696509
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:worship:  :nicoderm:  :yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up with all the whoring


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2007, 04:55 PM~7697430
> *whats up with all the whoring
> *


 :angry: dont hate! ur contributing! :biggrin: just kidding. i dunno.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuck you!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

naggers.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 04:56 PM~7697439
> *fuck you!!
> *


 :0 i didnt know you felt like that about me :wow:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 15 2007, 04:58 PM~7697462
> *:0 i didnt know you felt like that about me  :wow:
> *


not you. the chat ****.

return a ****** pm's.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

like omg!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 05:02 PM~7697513
> *like omg!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not saying im racist....but i hate naggers. fuckin *****.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

why is angel cake white....and devils food black? :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

we need a black president.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 05:11 PM~7697584
> *we need a black president.
> *


na instead a squirrel. :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 05:13 PM~7697617
> *na instead a squirrel. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

IM RICH BITCH!!! HONK!!!! HONK!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 15 2007, 05:14 PM~7697622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


erics the first one hanging. im the second one giving you the flower.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 05:17 PM~7697638
> *erics the first one hanging. im the second one giving you the flower.
> *


 :roflmao: thats cute.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wvqhkc in this bitch. :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

mighty morphin power rangers.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam im bored.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 05:23 PM~7697695
> *mighty morphin power rangers.
> *


i loved them! i got one of their movies..but the new power rangers suck :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 15 2007, 05:30 PM~7697762
> *i loved them! i got one of their movies..but the new power rangers suck  :angry:
> *


for real. 

nothing like tom and jerry.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 05:40 PM~7697848
> *for real.
> 
> nothing like tom and jerry.
> *


...they okay.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 15 2007, 08:40 PM~7697848
> *for real.
> 
> nothing like tom and jerry.
> *


before your time youngster


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bitch ass ******


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 15 2007, 05:47 PM~7697915
> *bitch ass ******
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 15 2007, 05:47 PM~7697915
> *bitch ass ******
> *


ass raming *****.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dick suckin hoe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

booger eater. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

.ilxvp~sTJvl.al


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poop sex lover


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 15 2007, 06:01 PM~7698042
> * animal sex lover :yes:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

vamos nos


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OMG I FINALLY COME IN ADN NOOINES IN THERE!!!GOD I HATE U CHATFAGS!!! JP  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7725203
> *OMG I FINALLY COME IN ADN NOOINES IN THERE!!!GOD I HATE U CHATFAGS!!! JP   :biggrin:
> *


It all went to hell. Cutty talks shit to everyone, casper was gone for months, no rosie or nena anymore, 76 schwinn still whores the topic and you left.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2007, 10:48 PM~7725224
> *It all went to hell. Cutty talks shit to everyone, casper was gone for months, no rosie or nena anymore, 76 schwinn still whores the topic and you left.
> *


OMG!! NO ROISE OR NENA!!!LOL JP 

THE LAST THING WAS WHEN I LEFT HA...IAM SORRY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:50 PM~7725241
> *OMG!! NO ROISE OR NENA!!!LOL JP
> 
> THE LAST THING WAS WHEN I LEFT HA...IAM SORRY
> *


Yup, just a bunch of ****.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Apr 18 2007, 09:50 PM~7725241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. .. me and rosie are doing good tho. talked ot her the other dai. and i been busy..working..school.. etc.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

shit happenes


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuckin basterds


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7725224
> *, 76 schwinn still whores the topic.
> *


AND I WONT STOP. :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 06:29 PM~7731615
> *fuckin basterds
> *


keep a eye on your bikes at the shows cause im tipping atleast one over this year.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahahahaah


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 07:29 PM~7731615
> *fuckin basterds
> *


omg!! why all u **** be changing your names?? :loco:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

sup billy.,....long time no see bitch!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Apr 20 2007, 04:16 PM~7738116
> *sup billy.,....long time no see bitch!
> *


hey fuck you!! clol yeah real long time no see...lol :biggrin: iam back 4 now tho


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

AVION WERE U BEEN SHIT FUCK FACE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 20 2007, 04:02 PM~7738052
> *omg!! why all u **** be changing your names?? :loco:
> *


cause there ****.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 04:52 PM~7738559
> *AVION WERE U BEEN SHIT FUCK FACE
> *


:roflmao: he gonna fly away in his trike like the red bull commercials. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HAHAH RED BULL FLUTONG BITCH


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:28 PM~7738758
> *:roflmao: he gonna fly away in his trike like the red bull commercials. :cheesy:
> *


LOL


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:28 PM~7738758
> *:roflmao: he gonna fly away in his trike like the red bull commercials. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOWS EVERYBODY DOIN?FRESNO SHOW CANCELLED 4 LO*LYSTICS..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2007, 07:25 PM~7739145
> *HOWS EVERYBODY DOIN?FRESNO SHOW CANCELLED 4 LO*LYSTICS..
> *


You guys coming to the show here in sac?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2007, 07:29 PM~7739164
> *You guys coming to the show here in sac?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 20 2007, 05:30 PM~7738767
> *HAHAH RED BULL FLUTONG BITCH
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lol sup everyone!! :biggrin: hope u guys didnt miss em to much :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 20 2007, 11:15 PM~7740901
> *lol sup everyone!!  :biggrin:  hope u guys didnt miss em to much :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

molded fenders dnt bumb u up a class do they


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 09:22 AM~7741928
> *molded fenders dnt bumb u up a class do they
> *


nope...unless its molded to the frame


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANY UPDATES..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 21 2007, 10:19 AM~7742310
> *ANY UPDATES..
> *


no


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 21 2007, 11:08 AM~7742524
> *DAM..
> *


double dam.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 21 2007, 11:13 AM~7742547
> *:yessad:
> *


yea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what time are you guys going into the chat room tonight?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i might go in later.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2007, 05:55 PM~7744181
> *i might go in later.
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat time fuken whores?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nor or like in 30 or like in houar? or huh?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im gonna go in my sisters computer in a minute.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd so u going in chat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im in chat now **** :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its tru


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

crazy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GOT BANED FOR THE NOISES


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

NOOOOOO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

asshole


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 21 2007, 07:23 PM~7744671
> *asshole
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in there guys


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7745039
> *im in there guys
> *


to late. we were in there like a 2 hours ago.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LETS GO CUTTY IS GONE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck u ****** ass bitch eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go ppls


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

no lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go any one?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cahcah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am bored! So I am in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im still sick as fuck so Im going to sleep. :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

eric go to chat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go baby girsl
n raul if ur sic still rest ukp homie


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lufasa!!! lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

eric I wanna holla at cha playa :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

" I love it when people stop for a moment and say. "wow! were you get those crazy ideas?"


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

"my dog got hit by a car" fuck you pay me!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chat ****


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tiempo de martillo.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Gr8yoKbDoYt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

kevin?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211081
> *Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

oops


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont fuck it up for everyone else.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2007, 11:54 PM~7831433
> *Dont fuck it up for everyone else.
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in there


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not to night for me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

8:30 pacific.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat time is that oh 930 my time yes ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 8 2007, 07:00 PM~7862217
> *wat time is that oh 930 my time yes ill be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

GO TO CHAT


----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

THERE ALOT OF PEOPLE IN CHAT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo yo yo lest go


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

11:35 eastern time


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

letz go!! chat nowww


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ba ba ba ba boredddddddddddd any one ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

7 anonymous users i wonder who they are..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 9 2007, 11:57 AM~7867799
> *letz go!! chat nowww
> *


Where have you been? Im still waiting to hear your story.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 08:07 AM~7893009
> *Where have you been? Im still waiting to hear your story.
> *


ME 2. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 07:07 AM~7893009
> *Where have you been? Im still waiting to hear your story.
> *


what story?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 13 2007, 02:14 PM~7894636
> *what story?
> *


huh?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 01:17 PM~7894648
> *huh?
> *


nevermind.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 13 2007, 02:24 PM~7894685
> *nevermind.
> *


solid.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 01:25 PM~7894690
> *solid.
> *


right on.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 13 2007, 01:44 PM~7894766
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:angry: havent been there in hella days!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 04:31 PM~7895214
> *:angry: havent been there in hella days!
> *


I know. I thought that with all your spare time you would be on here like crazy.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey hey hey!! nobody needs to know about that!!
and i was on here.. i was bored  
and yeah..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You going to be in chat tonite?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i been goin in chat but you cabrones never in there :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chats gay.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

dont hate cuz u cant chat!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

tonite at 8 then.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:41 PM~7895270
> *dont hate cuz u cant chat!!
> *


i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the reply button got stuck. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont get mad if you get banned for this shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 03:48 PM~7895311
> *Dont get mad if you get banned for this shit.
> *


not again.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

no gaurantess!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 13 2007, 03:44 PM~7895288
> *i was in there a week ago. its boring even when its full.
> *


i wasnt there. duh :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:49 PM~7895316
> *no gaurantess!
> *


spell check.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:50 PM~7895326
> *i wasnt there. duh  :uh:
> *


great.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i might go in later.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for heads up now i know i wont go lol  just kidding


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 03:57 PM~7895354
> *thanks for heads up now i know i wont go lol   just kidding
> *


  i wont then.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

NO LLORES!! I WAS PLAYING


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 04:09 PM~7895411
> *NO LLORES!! I WAS PLAYING
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any one want a chihuahua? i gotta get rid of 3.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

omg i do. i think


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 04:17 PM~7895458
> *omg i do. i think
> *


their great for playing kickball.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@May 13 2007, 04:37 PM~7895560
> *:nosad:
> *


yup.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

eric come holla at me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 07:40 PM~7896721
> *:angry:
> *


rauls mad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldnt make it tonight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one im bored bored bored


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im bored to tears any one please?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo wat time
??????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im down now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos up for chat in a little bit?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2007, 10:04 PM~7959273
> *Im down
> *


need to holla at ya :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2007, 08:35 PM~7990033
> *need to holla at ya :biggrin:
> *


k. give me a few.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Let me holla at ya before I crash out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

never mind good night


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahah laters yo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YO ANY ONE/????????????????????? :nicoderm:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

wats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, my router got unplugged. :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so u wana go or na 
cus im a go sleep in a few gots to wake up early


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im outs laters
yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Me too. Im tired.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone wanna go to the chat?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i tried getting in but wont work for me anymore...think i need to reinstall java or something


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2007, 09:40 PM~8026901
> *Damn, my router got unplugged.  :angry:
> *


rauls furious!.....great..there goes the glasses.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 4 2007, 08:12 PM~8042281
> *rauls furious!.....great..there goes the glasses.
> *


nah...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

super.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me n speedy ther any one want to join


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

wats up


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK CHAT..NOT THA SAME.. :nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 4 2007, 10:24 PM~8043341
> *FUCK CHAT..NOT THA SAME..  :nosad:
> *


Have you ever been in the chat room?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO..IM TALKIN ABOUT THA FORUM.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 4 2007, 09:27 PM~8043357
> *NO..IM TALKIN ABOUT THA FORUM.. :biggrin:
> *


great. chats gay anyways.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OF COURSE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WHOS UP FOR A CHAT?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry going 2 sleep in half a hour
got work i n the morning


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

AT 9 MY TIME 8 CALI TIME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lets go now before I crash out


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

adonde estas


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

A U GUYS IF I STARTED SELLING CUSTOM PEDALS WOULD U GUYS BUT THEM???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 7 2007, 09:39 PM~8063051
> *A U GUYS IF I STARTED SELLING CUSTOM PEDALS WOULD U GUYS BUT THEM???
> *


i would buy..tell me not twisted???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WTF U MEAN CUSTOM PEDALS LIKE FACED OR TWISED?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IM THERE ALREADY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

FACED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 09:35 PM~8063031
> *adonde estas
> *


I Dont thing I told you fool, I dont speak spanish. LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i need some asap LMK on your work


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

SOME PEDALS???
THE WAY I THINK IMMA DO EM IS THE PEOPLE SEND ME WAT THEY WANT AND I MAKE EM


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I THINK I MAY MAKE SOME ON SATURDAY FOR ONE OF MY BIKES


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YO RAIDERS Y ONLY PEDALS Y NOT OTHER PARTS
LIKE HOOK IT UP WITH THE MOFO WHO DID UR RIMS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 07:46 PM~8063094
> *YO RAIDERS Y ONLY PEDALS Y NOT OTHER PARTS
> LIKE HOOK IT UP WITH THE MOFO WHO DID UR RIMS
> *


I CAN DO OTHER PARTS BUT LIKE WHAT DO U WANT 

AND ABOUT THE GUY WHO DID MY RIMS I WOULD TELL U ABOUT HIM BUT HE SAID THAT HE WILL NEVER DO THEM AGAIN BECAUSE HE SAID THEY WERE A PAIN IN THE ASS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THAT FUCKEN BLOWS


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 07:50 PM~8063127
> *THAT FUCKEN BLOWS
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat time ttime time time time time time time time time im eim et


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 07:46 PM~8063094
> *YO RAIDERS Y ONLY PEDALS Y NOT OTHER PARTS
> LIKE HOOK IT UP WITH THE MOFO WHO DID UR RIMS
> *


why do you need new rims? Whats wrong with the ones you got now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no but wat evers 
ey raul 
lets go to chat 
in a lil or naw im bored homie like bored bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

come on in cause Im bored as fuck talking to this numb nutz in here.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey raul, did you get my p.m.? it was kinda long, if not, i;ll try to remember what i typed and send it to you again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant believe that no one has heard of round table pizza. :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 07:15 PM~8069389
> *I cant believe that no one has heard of round table pizza.  :angry:
> *


wow. i have.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chats for suckas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8069680
> *wow. i have.
> *


none of these other putos have.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2007, 08:12 PM~8069725
> *none of these other putos have.
> *


 :uh: ur point?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 8 2007, 09:21 PM~8069785
> *:uh: ur point?
> *


They need to be educated.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chat ****.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat a 8 pacific? 9pm mountain 10pm central 11pm eastern.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 9 2007, 07:19 PM~8073766
> *ok
> *


I need to talk to you when your in there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok man
kool orita


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 06:15 PM~8073754
> *Chat a 8 pacific? 9pm mountain 10pm central 11pm eastern.
> *


 :uh: nerd.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

vamos ya?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn thats one sic mother fuken shirt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 10 2007, 12:16 PM~8076609
> *:uh: nerd.
> *


Dont hate! I gotta be spacific casue these fools get all confused with the time zones. :around:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2007, 08:03 PM~8079340
> *Dont hate! I gotta be spacific casue these fools get all confused with the time zones.  :around:
> *


 :thumbsup: got cha


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 07:57 PM~8079294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i saw that same shirt.. *but in black of course* at cuttys funeral
and iw as like wow i love it

super jealous cuz it came out nice
and i miss him  dont make me think bout it or iLL cry on the stpot


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

chat now hahahahhahahahahahahhaahhahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahhaahhaa


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd now now now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets goo ppls ghost n me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

??????????????????????????????????????juan gotti were are ya at


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

chat
eric go in there


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

whens chat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NOSE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In a bit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NOT ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what time today?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wenever imdown like a clown charlie brown


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down when you ready


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ya or till 8 cali time?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2007, 07:15 PM~8073754
> *Chat a 8 pacific? 9pm mountain 10pm central 11pm eastern.
> *


I gotta get some shit off my chest.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2007, 09:22 PM~8113780
> *I gotta get some shit off my chest.
> *


ahh.Its ok mijo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go now then
or at 8 cali time then


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ey juan u down?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone wanna go to the chat right now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ho fuck damn that bringgs memorys.............................................


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got other ones but I cant post them.


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

fuck this lets go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

k


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

boring friday nite aanyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:34 PM~8158565
> *boring friday nite aanyone
> *


Give me a few.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ora pues homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

s????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 22 2007, 08:58 PM~8158666
> *s????????
> *


one more sec. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: say wen homie its all good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ora si. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

anybody up for chat?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo? who alse


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

befor juan snozesssssssssss/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

alright


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes no maybe so?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat a 8 pacific? 9pm mountain 10pm central 11pm eastern.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

si :yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 05:56 PM~8205284
> *Chat a 8 pacific? 9pm mountain 10pm central 11pm eastern.
> *


i`ll tryyyy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 08:58 PM~8205293
> *si :yes:
> *


im bored lets go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets wait lil mroe 10 minmore


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

never mind im a crash. I am hella tired


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got back.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 29 2007, 10:04 PM~8206289
> *lets go
> *


orale.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What about tonight?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what time?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know. Are you working tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm same as yesterday dont worry im sober today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 30 2007, 07:22 PM~8210533
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm same as yesterday dont worry im sober today
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn wtf hahaha gieko


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

is it time yet


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

yes it is


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8222759
> * i'm think im popin a tent here just thinking of art
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 2 2007, 09:06 PM~8222817
> *When I go to rauls place I walk in like this.    but when I come out, I look like this. :worship:  :around:    :banghead:  :wow:  :yes:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmm wat time today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might be home by ten but I dont know.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all good in the hood wenever just say wen you kno


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

how about for a little bit?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 4 2007, 08:57 PM~8236913
> *how about for a little bit?
> *


im down


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chats boring.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 4 2007, 09:00 PM~8236933
> *chats boring.
> *


 :uh: hater


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chatshellaboringandsucksassallthetimeandchitisgaygaygaygayespecialyericisafagpenguinfockerandyea.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 4 2007, 09:06 PM~8236959
> *:uh: hater
> *


nigghu please.

pm a niga. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just when i controled my whoring problem i started again. :uh: i need rehab.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 4 2007, 09:13 PM~8236993
> *just when i controled my whoring problem i started again. :uh: i need rehab.
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 4 2007, 09:20 PM~8237025
> *lol  :cheesy:
> *


pmaniga?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8237120
> *now
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yowers lets go


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me n speedy there wana join


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8251775
> *me n speedy there wana join
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8251775
> *me n speedy there wana join
> *


you know it! :cheesy: 






:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMK


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

WATS UP


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

bow chicka wow-wow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yoers wen wat were time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me finish this pizza and I will join.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post so i can kno wen 
ill be waiting allgood mayne


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 03:41 PM~8255310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone on irght now?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

2 Members: noe_from_texas, sanjo_nena408



just us 2 in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone was in there earlyer but w/e.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 7 2007, 09:24 PM~8257275
> *2 Members: noe_from_texas, sanjo_nena408
> just us 2 in there
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BILLY???


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 11:26 AM~8259607
> *BILLY???
> *


he been busy with his lady.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd damn u guys got in to late i left to watch comming to america on comedy central hahah


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2007, 04:04 PM~8260903
> *werd damn u guys got in to late i left to watch comming to america on comedy central hahah
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 04:51 PM~8260833
> *he been busy with his lady.
> *


GOIN TO A MONSTERTRUCK SHOW OR A RODEO..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos down


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 04:23 PM~8261008
> *GOIN TO A MONSTERTRUCK SHOW OR A RODEO..
> *


  thats a club over in san jo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

otra ves.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cuando?
orita?
wat time?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

womsss?
yes 
today 
rite now
?
im tripin


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yall nikkay iz sum homoz. real talk.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be there in a while.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now?
any time
soon
pankakes on my face make me extra hapy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, no.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

830 cali time
yesterday i went to see 1408 
hno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2007, 06:41 PM~8322928
> *830 cali time
> yesterday i went to see 1408
> hno:
> *


that movie suCKED


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahah
yea kinda
8 cali time?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chat ****.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tu mama


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 06:54 PM~8332125
> *tu mama
> *


la tuya pendejo.

bicycle designer sponsor. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pinchi tarumara puto


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2007, 07:03 PM~8332208
> *pinchi tarumara puto
> *


no thanks.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit lots of trafic any one later on?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry guys. I have been way to busy. Im not even going to have a chance to come on tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DONT WORRY ABOUT IT UR HELLA BUSY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuk yea! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who be down yo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOBODY IN THERE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd/??
i was on
i was kied out tho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How about tonight? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea
u ukno it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets go now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 10:32 PM~8433306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone for tonight?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

chat aint workin wit my new computer


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jul 31 2007, 07:20 PM~8441074
> *chat aint workin wit my new computer
> *


You probably have to download java on your new computer cause it soulds like the computer company was too cheap to do that for you.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtas up?
anything?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 06:26 PM~8441125
> *You probably have to download java on your new computer cause it soulds like the computer company was too cheap to do that for you.
> *


strong words.

does apple computers come with java and all that crap.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 10:32 PM~8433306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:48 AM~8443685
> *strong words.
> 
> does apple computers come with java and all that crap.
> *


Yes. Every modern computer manufactured after the late 90's does.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 07:09 AM~8444535
> *Yes. Every modern computer manufactured after the late 90's does.
> *


fucking nerd!!!! hahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

chat


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 08:16 PM~8451840
> *NO.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

? any one in thre


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 08:56 PM~8452264
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

830 cali time//???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 09:26 PM~8441125
> *You probably have to download java on your new computer cause it soulds like the computer company was too cheap to do that for you.
> *


i got java but its disable i think how up 4 tonight


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

spell ckeck .....i got java but its disable.. who gettin on chat tonight


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 3 2007, 08:59 PM~8468523
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:ugh: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I would have been on last night but I went to the club. I met cadillac don.(inside peanut butter out side jelly):biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408+Aug 4 2007, 06:44 AM~8469667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: es mia puto :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2007, 05:08 PM~8472156
> *I would have been on last night but I went to the club. I met cadillac don.(inside peanut butter out side jelly):biggrin:
> *


did you meet any girls?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 07:15 PM~8472183
> *did you meet any girls?
> *


I did but no luck 
However I got video of me dancing to kumbias :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2007, 05:16 PM~8472186
> *I did but no luck
> However I got video of me dancing to kumbias :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8472191
> *:banghead:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2007, 05:16 PM~8472186
> *I did but no luck
> However I got video of me dancing to kumbias :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ese mi juan en la pachanga :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 4 2007, 07:20 PM~8472205
> *:cheesy: ese mi juan en la pachanga :0
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

*****EMERGENCY CHAT SESSION RIGHT NOW. *****

NOW PAGING JUAN GOTTI AND ERIC RAMOS TO THE CHAT!!!!!! ASAP!!!


*****EMERGENCY CHAT SESSION RIGHT NOW. *****


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 05:31 PM~8472231
> ******EMERGENCY CHAT SESSION RIGHT NOW. *****
> 
> NOW PAGING JUAN GOTTI AND ERIC RAMOS TO THE CHAT!!!!!! ASAP!!!
> ...


Emergency is now over. Thank you to all those that participated.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: 
every one left :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8472326
> *Emergency is now over. Thank you to all those that participated.
> *


Your welcome


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

deez in your mouf.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no ones there, and i'm leaving in a bit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

orale any one up ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2007, 10:02 PM~8474033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any one before i crash?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 5 2007, 08:25 PM~8479537
> *any one before i crash?
> *


go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what time are you going to sleep?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

like soon hahah
around 10 somtin my time cus i need to get used to sleepin around 10
cus all my vacations i was sleepin at 2 to 4 am and skool is tommow :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just talked to rosie and she wanted me to say hi to everyone. She still doesnt have a computer yet but she said she hasnt forgotten about you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS KOOL!HAVENT SEEN HER INA WILE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

letsssssssssss go


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 10:45 PM~8525617
> *NORTENOS Por Vida
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: A LIL TASTE OF HOW I WAS BACK N THA DAYS..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 10:52 PM~8525666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A LIL TASTE OF HOW I WAS BACK N THA DAYS..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 11:20 PM~8525893
> *YEA..
> *


tell the truth. You still place that crisp red rag in your pocket from time to time


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8525907
> *tell the truth. You still place that crisp red rag in your pocket from time to time
> *


HA HA!NAH..THE ONLY THING I WERE THAT IS SORTA LIKE THAT IS A RED A BLACK HAT WITH THE HUELGA BIRD ON IT THAT SAYS NORTHEN CALIFAS..AND RED DICKIES AND RED CORTEZS.. :biggrin: BT THATS ONLY ON SPEACIAL EVENTS..LIKE A PARTY..ANYWHERE ELSE I DRESS PROPER..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 10 2007, 11:31 PM~8525954
> *HA HA!NAH..THE ONLY THING I WERE THAT IS SORTA LIKE THAT IS A RED A BLACK HAT WITH THE HUELGA BIRD ON IT THAT SAYS NORTHEN CALIFAS..AND RED DICKIES AND RED CORTEZS.. :biggrin: BT THATS ONLY ON SPEACIAL EVENTS..LIKE A PARTY..ANYWHERE ELSE I DRESS PROPER..
> *


gangsta
LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOT AS MUCH AS I USED TOO..BEFORE I GOT IN THE CLUB I WAS DOIN THE DUMEST SHIT..LOWRIDERS GOT ME OUTA MOST OF THAT SHIT SO IM BLESED.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK CHAT.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea fuck it whos down rite now?
haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

les do it.
mi sober now


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im down


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 12:42 AM~8533088
> *im down
> *


im their


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

chat tonight?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 11:50 PM~8539904
> *chat tonight?
> *


om their


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

later???????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im down. 8pm Pacific, 9pm Mountain, 10pm Central, 11pm Eastern.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oraleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 06:42 PM~8555088
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!
> *


 AND TRIKES!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

soooooo?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

it aint workin on my com


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK JAVA!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 08:22 PM~8556022
> *FUCK JAVA!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 PM~8556022
> *FUCK JAVA!!!!
> *


x3


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How about fuck shitty computers. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh: how about fuck apple!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8556085
> *:uh: fuck apple!
> *


You know you would love one of these. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 07:29 PM~8556112
> *You know you would love one of these.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hook it up
its my birthday today! no seas gacho! :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 08:29 PM~8556112
> *You know you would love one of these.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8556085
> *:uh: how about  fuck apple!
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 10:25 PM~8556054
> *How about fuck shitty computers.  :biggrin:
> *


at least mine aint a crappy computer brand new


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 14 2007, 08:36 PM~8556196
> *at least mine aint a crappy computer brand new
> *


When you take it back, tell them that it doesnt have java like all modern computers do. What kind is it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i had windows vista basic n now i just upgraded to ultimate for 3 dollars cuhz i got a bootleg cd from cambodia =) windows aero is so tite highly recomended


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

later on?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometime tonight.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can i be there also


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

que ora?
Hope I said that right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok
im th3ere


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YOOOO?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 19 2007, 09:23 PM~8592563
> *
> *


whos down..
im their


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2007, 06:54 AM~8604298
> *
> *


WHOS dOWN


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:28 PM~8612406
> *WHOS dOWN
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 21 2007, 09:28 PM~8612406
> *WHOS dOWN
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2007, 09:06 PM~8629363
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im there


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*Fuck Java*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 23 2007, 09:35 PM~8629518
> *Fuck Java Mafia!*


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whos going to be down orita?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wont be home until like midnight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i might be on its like 1 for me so its kinda still early :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOWN TO DO A LIL CHAT B 4 I LEAVE..


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone later today? ive been busy for the last week or so and havnt been in


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh yeaaaaaa 
whos down?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll be there right now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whos down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont get off work till 1am.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn

that blows
hopley im still awake


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I havent been in chat in forever. Im probably not going to be on till sunday night.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

samn here like all this week nada 
i think
yea nada i just talked with noe n thats it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whos down rite now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im down


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam bored anyone want to shoot the shit ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tu sabesssssss


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

lets go


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry i bailed on you raul and eric fucken comp. was tripping out


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

x2 but na dont trip


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its coo. I had to go anyway.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone up for now?
or soon?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who is down to chat to night


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe later?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW MUCH LATER. :scrutinize:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil more later
i dont kno


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK U WERE IN THERE NOW.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Now? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

fa sho


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone up for now? or soon?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 3 2007, 08:40 PM~8707895
> *anyone up for now? or soon?
> *


letz go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2007, 08:41 PM~8707919
> *letz go
> *


spell check.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8708086
> *spell check.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Sep 3 2007, 08:53 PM~8708119
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I knew I was too late.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta work tonight but tomorrow its on.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone goin in today?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

duno?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOWN


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I SEE U RAUL U DOWN?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 9 2007, 12:01 AM~8749407
> *I SEE U RAUL U DOWN?
> *


HELL YEA PUTO!!!!!

:yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IM THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont see you in there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos down for tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2007, 01:02 PM~8750876
> *Whos down for tonight?  :biggrin:
> *


if its early i gotta crash at 9:00pm ctrl time :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe we can start early? 

7pm pacific, 8pm Mountain, 9pm Central, 10 eastern?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its pushing it. will see.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 9 2007, 11:12 AM~8750933
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You and me will talk then too.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOWN.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L.:_@Sep 9 2007, 12:43 PM~8751530
> *IM DOWN.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2007, 02:04 PM~8750894
> *Maybe we can start early?
> 
> 7pm pacific, 8pm Mountain, 9pm Central, 10 eastern?
> *


10 40.............4........ me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L.:_@Sep 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8752322
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 9 2007, 05:52 PM~8752941
> *10 40.............4........ me
> *


Its going to be about 8pm for me.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

time?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey guys. I forgot to tell you guys. I talked to Rosie like last month. She says hi and still cant get on line. But heres a pic of her getting a tattoo by Fonzy. :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2007, 01:12 AM~8788562
> *Hey guys. I forgot to tell you guys. I talked to Rosie like last month. She says hi and still cant get on line. But heres a pic of her getting a tattoo by Fonzy.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn shes a baller or she fuken knew him?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 14 2007, 06:18 AM~8789085
> *damn shes a baller or she fuken knew him?
> *


It was one of those things where someone paid him enough to come out. That and Im pretty sure they gave him a place to stay and promised him plenty of people with $$$ to tattoo and ready to go.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn yo i havent chated in the longest


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 15 2007, 10:36 AM~8796793
> *damn yo i havent chated in the longest
> *


i know me too


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: true dat


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

whos down for tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeaaaaaa probably


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

650


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The usual time?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2007, 03:20 PM~8798022
> *The usual time?
> *


yea.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf?
ur never on
8 cali? 9 cali?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, you know what I mean.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sup noe from texas


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone in today? i had to leave early yesterday


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

????


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im in now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone else?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nowwwwwwwwww


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

orale.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone down?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who downs?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill be in in like an hour or so


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rite nowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it me or is the chat thing gone?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i think but yea whos down/??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its only in the drop down menu. Not on the home page anymore.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe tonight?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 28 2007, 05:15 PM~8891214
> *maybe tonight?
> *


what up fucker whats been going on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be home at midnight if anyone is still on.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you ***. I trusted you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2007, 06:13 PM~8891487
> *I will be home at midnight if anyone is still on.
> *


damn that 2 am my time :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i might be on
at 
that time
but i still need to watch my porn ha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry guys, i ment midnight my time. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea i kno
ur time
1 mine


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2007, 02:34 PM~8892746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 28 2007, 09:34 PM~8892746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

noW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill be in right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone later today?
hasnt been a good one in ages


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If Im here tonight I will be down. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

chat??????

now
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in.LOL


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up homies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is anyone down for tonight? :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

now ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

in an hour or two. I need to go get something to eat.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2007, 11:50 AM~8999886
> *in an hour or two. I need to go get something to eat.
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos down for a chat tonight?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wont let me in. WTF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

restart your computer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still nothing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now smash the shit out of your computer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh well I guess I am not cool enough. Make sure to make this meaningless conversation last. OR ELSE Fury will be unleashed upon the city of Sacromento!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 20 2007, 09:04 PM~9048328
> *Oh well I guess I am not cool enough. Make sure to make this meaningless conversation last. OR ELSE Fury will be unleashed upon the city of Sacromento!!!
> *


Well Im pretty sure you can buy an Apple computer in Texas right? You dont have to come out here for one. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2007, 11:05 PM~9048333
> *Well Im pretty sure you can buy an Apple computer in Texas right? You dont have to come out here for one.  :biggrin:
> *


APPLE =


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I know is that my computer works and yours doesnt. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2007, 11:11 PM~9048369
> *All I know is that my computer works and yours doesnt.  :biggrin:
> *


ass clown


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

WHOS DOWN?? IMA BE ON LIKE AT 11:00 (CALI TIME)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 20 2007, 10:48 PM~9048845
> *WHOS DOWN?? IMA BE ON LIKE AT 11:00 (CALI TIME)
> *


SS!!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL DO YOU WANNA BUY A SS??? SS!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CHEAP!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

who's down for chat tonight round 9:30?? SS!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill be in today i think.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 21 2007, 08:50 PM~9053975
> *I wish...
> *


re download java or something.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tomorrow after work I will


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats right, its 12:14 and I wanna chat. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2007, 12:14 AM~9093814
> *Thats right, its 12:14 and I wanna chat.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2007, 12:14 AM~9093814
> *Thats right, its 12:14 and I wanna chat.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Oct 27 2007, 01:03 AM~9094119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o shit mybad i mean 
:wave:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

go to the chat!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i was there. its dead


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

12 wat so 1 somting for me


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

gettin crowded in there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sunday for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it. Im mad!!!!! fuck cha cus In cant get it!1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How about in maybe half an hour?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOWN.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NOW?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2_ueohYRhU


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:dunno: bored as a mofo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 29 2007, 01:10 AM~9104690
> *:dunno: bored as a mofo
> *


you missed out.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No ones online.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ohh...i didnt even look, just expected people in here lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im working on switching back to a day shift so hopefully we can get chat going again.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today in the nite???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is anyone down for a chat tonight? Maybe in about half an hour?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It let me it :cheesy:

some one get in


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whos in chat?
any one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

im down for chat...i'll be there


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone up for now? or soon?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whos up for 1


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

im down for chat...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: like 9 to 10 cali time? or some shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen?
to bord rite now


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah im in now


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

im down....


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone?? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe in about half an hour.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 11:11 PM~9200873
> *Maybe in about half an hour.
> *


All i need is a tank.. i got the bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 12:32 AM~9201701
> *All i need is a tank.. i got the bike
> *


 :banghead: Im afraid to ask.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 01:33 AM~9201712
> *:banghead: Im afraid to ask.
> *


I got rid of the m&m frame and bike parts for a complete sting ray bike...powder coated silver


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 11 2007, 12:35 AM~9201731
> *I got rid of the m&m frame and bike parts for a complete sting ray bike...powder coated silver
> *


call me tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chat tonight?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

im down...wut time??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

7 or 8?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

8.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

8 it is.....


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

7:59


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

yup....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2007, 01:49 PM~9218448
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

damn text a sista nd leT her know


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how about now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no one was there


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

2MORROW??


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

now?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

noww


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

NOW!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 08:12 PM~9247140
> *
> *


whats the matter? you been making none cool/happy faces in ths tpoic and shiz.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 17 2007, 04:06 AM~9247192
> *whats the matter? you been making none cool/happy faces in ths tpoic and shiz.
> *


I didnt know that you guys were going to be online last night. I was at my brothers place for two hours just talking when I could have been in the chat.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tonight for sure.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHAT TIME.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 17 2007, 12:10 PM~9248505
> * WHAT TIME.
> *


8ish?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 17 2007, 12:48 PM~9248627
> *chat?
> *


tonight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2007, 11:48 AM~9248631
> *tonight.
> *


meh.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

8:30?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 17 2007, 01:06 PM~9248691
> *Im going to be in bed all tucked in and shit by then.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 17 2007, 01:07 PM~9248693
> *8:30?
> *


sure.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

cool....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat tonight?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2007, 07:24 PM~9255251
> *Chat tonight?
> *


what time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 18 2007, 07:26 PM~9255261
> *what time
> *


8ish?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

koo....


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am in..


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

whoooohooooo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its that time.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

im there....


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nenas bored.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

x2 :uh: thanks captin obvious


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Nov 18 2007, 11:38 PM~9257143
> *x2  :uh: thanks captin obvious
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:











































AHOY!!!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

you nasty nena lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9257187
> *you nasty nena lol
> *


thats what they like
bwahaha jk guys
im just kinda bored u know


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

PAGE 100! :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes lets go


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

chat topic???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rosie was in the chat room the other day, for those of you that remember her.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

That was one weird chat.....lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We made chat history again last night. I cant wait till vegas 08. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I wont be going...

















but i cant wait to see the pics!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 20 2007, 06:00 PM~9269184
> *I wont be going...
> but i cant wait to see the pics!!!! :roflmao:
> *


i mite be goin :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

If i go its gonna be without my bike....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat i miss yesterday?
damn any one?
im hella bord


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout 10 minutes im in


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2007, 01:51 PM~9278489
> *bout 10 minutes im in
> *


anyone in now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

100pages wwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
any one want to chat pre thanksgiving chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THANKSGIVING CHAT TONIGHT. WERE GOING TO START EARLY ON THIS ONE.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Time??


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 12:03 PM~9266846
> *Rosie was in the chat room the other day, for those of you that remember her.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i am down let me know when!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

inlike 30 mins or1hour acordin to raul


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

ok


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im down


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

so whens the session start


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i dont know as soon as we can. I REALLY DONT KNOW!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

lets do iit... :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 22 2007, 08:03 PM~9284662
> *lets do iit... :thumbsup:
> *


IM DOWN. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

*what time tonigh?*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

yo menos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant tonight. I gotta go back to work.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

oh yeah you work nights now. ok


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh wells


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 23 2007, 10:43 PM~9291123
> *oh wells
> *


go in it eric i will there


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 23 2007, 08:01 PM~9290830
> *what time tonigh? shreky baby
> *


damn we was in chat one night at the same time and now u sprung :uh:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 23 2007, 10:53 PM~9291169
> *damn we was in chat one night at the same time and now u sprung  :uh:
> *


:uh: lol you wish is was like that. remember *MARIED WITH 2 KIDS WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE. * :biggrin: get right!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 23 2007, 08:55 PM~9291185
> *:uh: lol you wish is was like that. remember MARIED WITH 2 KIDS WORKING ON THE NRXT ONE.  :biggrin: get right!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

am in now..anyone coming in?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i was in it but i had to get out cause my boss came in. whos is down?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 23 2007, 11:10 PM~9291848
> *i was in it  but i had to get out cause my boss came in. whos is down?
> *


i am in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Nov 23 2007, 08:55 PM~9291185
> *:uh: lol you wish is was like that. remember MARIED WITH 2 KIDS WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE.  :biggrin: get right!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody up for chat? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one tonight time?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM DOWN.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

adonde estas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what time????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

prob 8 cali?
since thers no one from cali on rite now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im ther now!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 01:02 PM~9300114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahhahahahahahaha buffet is the 4 play.LMAO


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whos down for now/soon?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 25 2007, 09:24 PM~9303389
> *whos down for now/soon?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone else?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 10:43 PM~9304179
> *Anyone else for some naked twister?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

dayum im in foto..any1 on?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:no:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

anyone down?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill be in there in a minute


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 27 2007, 11:13 PM~9321260
> *ill be in there in a minute
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im ther :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

ME TOO....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who is down to chat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nope.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2007, 08:44 PM~9336260
> *nope.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

geetting but hurt. O.K. O.K. Ill go for a minute. O.K. mijo?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i will be in a bit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SOME ONE?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who is down????


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

when? im kean to have a quick sleep then come back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i finally got my internets back. but my psp is broke.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 30 2007, 10:09 PM~9345089
> *when? im kean to have a quick sleep then come back
> *


right now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe not tonight or till later wen i get home from the flicks 
proably beowolf or american gangster?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 1 2007, 08:11 PM~9350948
> *maybe not tonight or till later wen i get home from the flicks
> proably beowolf or american gangster?
> *


  recomended


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

American Gangster was ok. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its no Training Day


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

palabra


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2007, 07:15 PM~9350963
> *  recomended
> *


X2.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

to late?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2007, 12:59 AM~9353227
> *to late?
> *


give me a few.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

k


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone now?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

lets go


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*all of team wicked needs to come in the room*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

never mind i have to fix my comp 
:angry:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2007, 07:17 PM~9350972
> *American Gangster was ok. Nothing to get excited about.
> *


good movie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Dec 2 2007, 09:13 PM~9357978
> *good movie
> *


wuz up flipper :biggrin: lmfao


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 2 2007, 10:43 PM~9359145
> *wuz up flipper  :biggrin:  lmfao
> *


he aid it wouldnt let j=him in


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 2 2007, 10:44 PM~9359154
> *he aid it wouldnt let j=him in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone up for now?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 4 2007, 07:48 PM~9374799
> *anyone up for now?
> *


IM DOWN....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

off the topic post.

any of you guys have a xbox36O?

i have call of duty 4 modern warfare. brand new for sale for $4O. pics will be provided upon request. 
dont need it cause my 36O broke.

and i didnt want to make a topic about this.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

or will trade for bike parts.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo any one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2007, 09:07 PM~9401689
> *yo any one
> *


meh.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2007, 09:07 PM~9401689
> *yo any one
> *


meh.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 7 2007, 09:07 PM~9401689
> *yo any one
> *


meh.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

any outher games


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chat tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

will see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 8 2007, 03:15 PM~9405128
> *will see
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now? me and zone in there already


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 8 2007, 03:29 PM~9405196
> *now? me and zone in there already
> *


Damn, I said tonight. :rofl:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah but im bored as, and dont feel like going outside lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i got a good story for you guys so we will start at about 8pm pacific.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2007, 04:47 PM~9405268
> *i got a good story for you guys so we will start at about 8pm pacific.
> *


*oh shit story time i will have the pop corn*


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

aw shit, thats my 11:00 ill be passed out by then


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 05:37 PM~9405487
> *aw shit, thats my 11:00 ill be passed out by then
> *


lol it is 12 my time i will be there :biggrin: if i am not drunk


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

dont you mean 10


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 8 2007, 06:06 PM~9405649
> *dont you mean 10
> *


yea that is right but i am oly 1 hour behind you???? so how would your time be 12????????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be in at about 8:15 or 8:30. I need to go get something to eat. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whens that going to be? i dont know the time difference


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 8 2007, 09:00 PM~9406810
> *whens that going to be? i dont know the time difference
> *


15 MINS....


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets go suckas.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CHAT ROOMS PACKED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 8 2007, 10:51 PM~9407412
> *CHAT ROOMS PACKED
> *


X2, theres soo many people it keeps kicking me out. :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 8 2007, 11:06 PM~9407510
> *:|
> *


R's CUSTOMS....( you''ll see in 08)

is that who i think it is?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2007, 12:38 AM~9407675
> *R's CUSTOMS....( you''ll see in 08)
> 
> is that who i think it is?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry guys. My computer got unplugged from the wall. :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

um there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

meh?yes no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 9 2007, 12:25 AM~9407972
> *
> *


Its haza design :biggrin: 

<----------------


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 9 2007, 09:59 PM~9414181
> *now?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

computer froze badly


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

tonight?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 10 2007, 08:41 PM~9422125
> *tonight?
> *


IM DOWN....


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

sup mitch, im down right now you feel like shit shootin


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

haha...ok then, ill be in in a minute..i need breakfast


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

koo


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hey mitch im back man


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

amb1800 wassup?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all good over here, messed up my exam but i think i will pass anyway :biggrin: 

sup with you :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

whole lot of nothing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 12:23 PM~9435649
> *:yawn:
> *


:eatshit:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 01:26 PM~9435676
> *:eatshit:
> *


What happen to you Raul.

You use to be cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 12 2007, 12:27 PM~9435681
> *What happen to you Raul.
> 
> You use to be cool.
> *


  Im sorry homie. I will make it up to you and everyone with this. 


VVVV



























MASSIVE ATTACK 1/1/2008


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 01:29 PM~9435707
> *MASSIVE ATTACK METAL WORKS 1/1/2008
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:nono: haza design :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wen were how?


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2007, 12:29 PM~9435707
> *  Im sorry homie. I will make it up to you and everyone with this.
> VVVV
> MASSIVE ATTACK 1/1/2008
> *


DON DON DON DOOOOOOON. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HAHAHAHA IM HYPER SORRY


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone bored enough?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

down


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

lets go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes no?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sat night for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rosie's85, SIC'N'TWISTED


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 15 2007, 11:04 AM~9458803
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :biggrin: hey como estas long time no talk.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Dec 15 2007, 09:14 AM~9458840
> *:biggrin: hey como estas long time no talk.
> *


I KNOW, como estas


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

good i got merried but you knoew that already! and i moved to Lake Tahoe so if you ever wanna come to ski or snowboard i work at a hotel i can get you a room cheap. or you and family can stay at my house!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Dec 15 2007, 09:30 AM~9458921
> *good i got merried but you knoew that already! and i moved to Lake Tahoe so if you ever wanna come to ski or snowboard i work at a hotel i can get you a room cheap. or you and family can stay at my house!
> *


GLAD YOUR DOING GOOD


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i saw your bike at vegas i was looking for you but did not find you. well i got to get back to work say hi to your wife and kids!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Dec 15 2007, 09:43 AM~9458970
> *i saw your bike at vegas i was looking for you but did not find you. well i got to get back to work say hi to your wife and kids!
> *


take care


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chat tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

in about how much hours cuz i'm in a different time zone


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

im up


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

mitch you bored head over there right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 15 2007, 03:17 PM~9460437
> *in about how much hours cuz i'm in a different time zone
> *


in 7 1/2 hours.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm thats 7 am over here  :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

ill be asleep by then


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today wen


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1 1/2 hours?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

im there now anybody wants to shoot the breeze


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 08:35 PM~9461646
> *1 1/2 hours?
> *


no cuz you have to work on ''wink wink''


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 15 2007, 07:42 PM~9461689
> *no cuz you have to work on ''wink wink''
> *


Im doing that tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

mitch gtf over there man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

how about in two hours?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

toma tu chocomil!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a 4 day weekend coming up. :biggrin: Maybe we can start sat night? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

broably yes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How about in two hours?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea ill be in later tho but il be in


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?...soon?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

:wave: whats up everyone checking up with the bike section


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

meh yea?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

xmas chat yo


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

tonight?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 11:51 AM~9502059
> *I got a 4 day weekend coming up.  :biggrin:  Maybe we can start sat night?  :dunno:
> *


does that mean your gonna finish my stuff? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 25 2007, 01:07 PM~9528277
> *does that mean your gonna finish my stuff? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2007, 12:08 PM~9528280
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

right now fuckers.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: 

anyone wanna go in now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2007, 03:17 PM~9559330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnn ha funny
lets go mitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me know and I will go back in. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fo sho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ghost is in there.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Im down....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

just was there n no one was so i cleared it lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

first chat of the year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone down for tonight?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2008, 08:18 PM~9616571
> *anyone down for tonight?
> *


i am :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

is that now? cause i wont be here in a few hours


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 5 2008, 07:31 PM~9616625
> *is that now? cause i wont be here in a few hours
> *


maybe in a while?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alright then...i just gotta get my camping supplies and stuff...then i leave later tonight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i aint been in in a while ill be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

=/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jan 8 2008, 11:28 PM~9645681
> *=/
> *


X2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

??????rite now for the fuck of it?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hasnt been a good chat in a few weeks.
everyone go in now or soon?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hasnt been a good chat in a few weeks.
everyone go in now or soon?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hasnt been a good chat in a few weeks.
everyone go in now or soon?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Give me a few and I will be in.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone down for tonight?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i'm in there now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im a eat then ill get on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo any one up for it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lets go


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im there with big d


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

im in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9625002
> *anyone?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im still sick and Im home so If anyone wants to go into chat tonight, let me know.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

now or what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe later


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

probably to late for me then :biggrin: damm time zones :angry:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

ill go


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

when?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah..when?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fine


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lets go.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were u at???????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lets go!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one in there


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

yep


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2008, 10:41 PM~9731343
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!!
> *


X2.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone bored


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 20 2008, 08:18 PM~9742331
> *anyone bored
> *


ny won.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK THEM.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wennnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

now?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fo sho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone down for a session tonight?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 07:18 PM~9797930
> *Anyone down for a session tonight?
> *


i am :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 09:18 PM~9797930
> *Anyone down for a session tonight?
> *


id be for a bit, had a bad morning but im good at this point


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

give me a few hours. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 07:30 PM~9798050
> *give me a few hours.  :|
> *


well hell i will be in bed  well you guys have fun


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

when?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

how about now, i aint got nothin better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im in there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fuck it, lets go.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

its a party in there right now


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lets go! before i go swimming.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

so whos up this evening


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

chat!?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SHAAAAZAMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BLAMO!!!!!!


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6211855
> *im not gona do any whoring in this topic raul.
> *



whats whoing and why cant we do it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Jan 31 2008, 04:31 PM~9833958
> *whats whoing and why cant we do it
> *


ask this puto

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=752


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whos down for today?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 2 2008, 05:38 PM~9850841
> *whos down for today?
> *


more like tonight.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

not here bruh.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

LET'S GO...RIGHT NOW!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone? :dunno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how about in 45 mins - an hour and a half's time?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 9 2008, 09:14 PM~9904839
> *how about in 45 mins - an hour and a half's time?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone for tonight?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what time?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In a few hours. Im still trying to get some stuff done here. maybe one or two?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im in there now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 08:10 PM~9911722
> *Im in there now
> *


give me a few.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2008, 11:26 PM~9827987
> *SHAAAAZAMMMM!!!!!!!
> *


NOW THATS THE GAYEST THING YOU EVER SAID




































EVER


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 11 2008, 01:37 PM~9911974
> *NOW THATS THE GAYEST THING YOU EVER SAID
> EVER
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 10 2008, 08:37 PM~9911974
> *NOW THATS THE GAYEST THING YOU EVER SAID
> EVER
> *


hater


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

any one tonigh?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok..when?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

don't know but i am working the bight shift tonigh so i can go in it. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alright then...im in there now?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

whys it so dead


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry guys. I couldnt make it tonight.  Maybe tomorrow? :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2008, 10:33 PM~9929823
> *Sorry guys. I couldnt make it tonight.    Maybe tomorrow?  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

time?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its me and eric in there right now. Anyone else?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one up for one now???


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2008, 09:23 PM~9981296
> *any one up for one now???
> *


why not


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2008, 01:53 PM~10012110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loner


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10012125
> *loner
> *


I waited all night for you and eric and nothing.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2008, 02:04 PM~10012175
> *I waited all night for you and eric and nothing.
> *


and... :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any one down for right now?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone down for today? in like half hour or so?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

??? Ill even talk to you darren.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10063225
> *??? Ill even talk to you darren.
> *


 :0


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone up?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 1 2008, 06:48 PM~10066732
> *anyone up?
> *


what time?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

mitch and i are in there right now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Mar 1 2008, 06:54 PM~10066767
> *mitch and i are in there right now
> *


give me half an hour and say hi to mitch for me.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn it lets go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

go


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

what happened! :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wish I could.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 9 2008, 10:24 PM~10131066
> *i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up
> *


I dont know what to tell you. Try it again or reinstall java?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

shyt whut dey dew???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131066
> *i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up
> *


amn look if it is not BITCH :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131066
> *i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up
> *


*bann the bitch seriously not cool. it goes to show you can rip people off and stay here!!!! wtf!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131066
> *i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up
> *


*bann the bitch seriously not cool. it goes to show you can rip people off and stay here!!!! wtf!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131066
> *i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up
> *


*bann the bitch seriously not cool. it goes to show you can rip people off and stay here!!!! wtf!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131066
> *i tried to go in there but my internet keeps messin up
> *


*bann the bitch seriously not cool. it goes to show you can rip people off and stay here!!!! wtf!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chat?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chat?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 10:56 PM~10139529
> *chat?
> *


i am there


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone up for an afternoon chat?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

anyone???? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 15 2008, 10:04 PM~10177627
> *now?
> *


sure


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

aight.


lets go.

everyone get in there, hasnt been a good chat in ages.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

aight.


lets go.

everyone get in there, hasnt been a good chat in ages.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

aight.


lets go.

everyone get in there, hasnt been a good chat in ages.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chat?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone down for chat? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10232359
> *Anyone down for chat?  :dunno:
> *


nope you are boring :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 09:53 PM~10232397
> *nope you are boring :biggrin:
> *


I was hella tired last night. :yessad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10232406
> *I was hella tired last night.  :yessad:
> *


so was i so do not feel bad but the chat is not the same no more


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

down like a clown charlie brown.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 23 2008, 01:14 AM~10233231
> *down like a clown charlie brown.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whos up for it?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

anybody up tonight


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*HONK IF YOU DEMAND SATISFACTION*


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 09:01 PM~10254374
> *HONK IF YOU DEMAND SATISFACTION
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yep yep..



its on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

alwasys down


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 12:12 AM~10340298
> *any one
> *


lets go. :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

which one of you fools is up?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

gimme 10 or 20 mins and ill be in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 5 2008, 06:54 PM~10343892
> *gimme 10 or 20 mins and ill be in.
> *


I will be there in about an hour.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout to hit the door maybe when I come back


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUCK THE BULLSHIT LETS GO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 5 2008, 11:55 PM~10345033
> *FUCK THE BULLSHIT LETS GO
> *


meh


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

not today.


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

shit im back n i wanna chat so how about it for old time sake raul, juan, eric, str8


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

where you been?


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

on vacation i just came back i was gone for a long ass time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2008, 08:36 PM~10400440
> *
> *


im hangin out there man go ahead


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant right now. I fell asleep and I got to go somewhere for a while. Maybe in like 3 hours?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cant going to a 15era its family cant get out of this one :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

how bout now? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im up for it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lets go guys.


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alright.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 10:54 PM~10450809
> *WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES!
> *


meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK CHAT!!!!!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 10:56 PM~10450827
> *WUZ UP CALI IF ANY YOU IN SAN JOSE OR UP NORTH NEED ANY CUSTOM PARTS JUST HOLLA AT ME I CAN HOOK YOU UP FROM PAINT,MURALS,CUSTOMPARTS AND PLATING HIT ME UP I CAN WORK SOMETHIG OUT WHITH TA PRICES :machinegun:
> *


so... what does that have to do woth chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2006, 11:43 AM~6211081
> *Ok, heres the deal. Please do not whore this topic or it will be closed like the other ones. I will remind you when I see people whoring.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, NO WHORING!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10450821
> *FUCK CHAT!!!!!!
> *


you down


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 08:58 PM~10450852
> *you down
> *


No, Im at work so I have to pretend like Im busy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OH SHIT!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=64412


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 10:59 PM~10450863
> *No, Im at work so I have to pretend like Im busy.
> *


on weekends Im alloud to take the laptop. I work sundays soon...


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 09:57 PM~10450838
> *so... what does that have to do with not woth :loco:   chat?
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:|


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i'm there. who's down? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah if its now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the night off. Anyone interested in chat later tonight?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

negative over here, gotta wake up in like 7 hours from now :angry:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

when bruh?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

im up whenever


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

in a little bit?


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10497053
> *in a little bit?
> *


sure


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT, any one up for a chat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lets go now.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2008, 06:01 PM~10618981
> *lets go now.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anybody? now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what about tonight?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets go.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fo shooo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Later on tonight?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how long?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 11 2008, 07:48 PM~10631426
> *how long?
> *


another hour?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

aight i gotta finish watchin a movie then ill be in.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

just tried getting it and it wouldnt let me. anyone else got any troubles with it?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

got it sorted...everyone head in now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

give me a few. I got pepper in my printer. :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 10:30 PM~10632569
> *give me a few. I got pepper in my printer.  :angry:
> *


C'MON, LETS BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2008, 10:32 PM~10632576
> *C'MON, LETS BULLSHIT :biggrin:
> *


almost done.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 03:30 PM~10632569
> *give me a few. I got pepper in my printer.  :angry:
> *


hell the how did you manage that :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 11 2008, 10:37 PM~10632597
> *hell the how did you manage that :|
> *


long story but i blame the dad for not watching him.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe in a few minutes. Its almost break time for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ill be in in a few then


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ill head in for a little while.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sure, lets go.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2008, 10:32 PM~10871958
> *sure, lets go.
> *


go wher?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10871987
> *go wher?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=chat


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

it sez no java n i need a virtual mashine or sum bulshti


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2008, 10:58 PM~10872045
> *it sez no java n i need a virtual mashine or sum bulshti
> *


http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whos on today?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 10:18 PM~11069283
> *any one down
> *


Im down ike g money's mom. Lets go. :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:25 PM~11069335
> *:|
> *


I knew you would get all pissed off and want to yell and shit.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 10:26 PM~11069340
> *I knew you would get all pissed off and want to yell and shit.
> *


ahhh, but alas, i didnot get all pist of n yell n shit.
u thoute rong, menso


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:27 PM~11069346
> *ahhh, but alas, i didnot get all pist of n yell n shit.
> u thoute rong, menso
> *


vales madre. :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ahhh silly, silly, socios bc prez. always lookn 2 start drama


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damn. i aint seen this topic in a while.  still gay though.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:34 PM~11069404
> *ahhh silly, silly, socios bc prez. always lookn 2 start drama
> *


 :rant:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 10:42 PM~11069447
> *:rant:
> *


if u need help wit ur turrets syndrome, let me no :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11069536
> *if u need help wit ur turrets syndrome, let me no  :thumbsup:
> *


 :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 11:05 PM~11069548
> *:|
> *


and if u need help openin dat mouth, i can help that 2 :cheesy: 


lmao ewww
:barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11069595
> *and if u need help openin dat mouth, i can help that 2 :cheesy:
> lmao ewww
> :barf:
> *


thats pretty gay.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11069595
> *and if u need help openin dat mouth, i can help that 2 :cheesy:
> lmao ewww
> :barf:
> *


 :loco:  :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :angel:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2008, 11:21 PM~11069620
> *im pretty gay.
> *


:uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

why do you feel the need to fuck up every topic...stfu and gtfo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 11:25 PM~11069638
> *da g in g $ cuztomz stanz 4 ghey  :|
> *


great


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 12 2008, 01:56 AM~11070159
> *why do you feel the need to fuck up every topic...stfu and gtfo.
> *


dont get butthurt kid. is jus lil :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whos down for chat today? around now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 17 2008, 06:37 PM~11115376
> *whos down for chat today? around now.
> *


I got 20 minutes. Lets go.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn i miss this 2 
lay it low aint the same any more

friday ? whos down or saturday i havent chated in ages


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 17 2008, 11:08 PM~11117907
> *damn i miss this 2
> lay it low aint the same any more
> 
> ...


Im down for friday. What time?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rite now?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fo sho.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck it im down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lets go.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fo sho!

"yeah i remember her, she was a ho..fooo...shoooo."


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11193871
> *fo sho!
> 
> "yeah i remember her, she was a ho..fooo...shoooo."
> *


ok.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 28 2008, 12:40 AM~11193871
> *fo sho!
> 
> "yeah i remember her, she was a ho..fooo...shoooo."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I cant remember where thats from


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lol, 40 year old virgin.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im down


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok, im waiting for waynes world to get here, so i have time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11244651
> *ok, im waiting for waynes world to get here, so i have time.
> *


you downloading it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11193929
> *lol, 40 year old virgin.
> *


"the felt like bags of sand."


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I AM DOWN WHEN?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11297998
> *I AM DOWN WHEN?
> *


just let me finish my pizza and I will jump in.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

OK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well never mind it will not let me on fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea my computer is being dumb but i am working on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

K, poor boys was in there but just left. He said he would be right back.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

aight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LIES!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sorry dude, my internet went down for a few hours.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fuck.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

aww c'mon bucko, dont you wanna balloon?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn it it owuldnt let me last nite 
we need to do it like old times ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 24 2008, 08:26 PM~11427692
> *damn it it owuldnt let me last nite
> we need to do it like old times ?
> *


now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

leet me try stupid shit didnt let me last nite one sek let me see


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it workkkkkkkkkkkkkkked 
lets go 
in a few 
in like 10?
minutes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11427836
> *it workkkkkkkkkkkkkkked
> lets go
> in a few
> ...


Im in there fool.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone down? if it lets me in this time.


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

erica ur wrong bitch it can never be like the old times brian aint here no more rest in peace homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Sep 3 2008, 10:33 PM~11512463
> *erica ur wrong bitch it can never be like the old times brian aint here no more rest in peace homie
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 10 2008, 08:11 PM~11572076
> *anybody?  :biggrin:
> *


lets go.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok im there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

BORED AS FUCK ANY ONE DOWN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 20 2008, 10:01 PM~11655211
> *BORED AS FUCK ANY ONE DOWN
> *


is it too late?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ON MY WAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

woa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

let me finish something and I will go.


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im there


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 8 2008, 10:17 PM~12102483
> *anyone?
> *


MITCH FOR MOD 09 !!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

well..i dont have a speech or anything prepared but here goes..


mitchell for the win!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

zxfdhdSHF.asKjdbas;kfbj :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 8 2008, 11:21 PM~12102509
> *MITCH FOR MOD 09 !!!
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 8 2008, 09:21 PM~12102509
> *MITCH FOR MOD 09 !!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 8 2008, 10:21 PM~12102509
> *MITCH FOR MOD 09 !!!
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FloRida+Nov 7 2008, 11:16 PM~12096487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

:biggrin: 

 

 

:uh: 

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2008, 07:25 PM~12117538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL WAITING JUAN I KNEW YOU'RE BELLY WAS TO BIG FOR YOU TO TAKE A PICTURE OF YOU'RE NOODLE ....

OOHHH AND MITCH FOR MOD 09 !! NO MORE POST WHORE'S


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 08:27 PM~12117564
> *STILL WAITING JUAN I KNEW YOU'RE BELLY WAS TO BIG FOR YOU TO TAKE A PICTURE OF YOU'RE NOODLE ....
> 
> OOHHH AND MITCH FOR MOD 09 !! NO MORE POST WHORE'S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2008, 07:27 PM~12117564
> *STILL WAITING JUAN I KNEW YOU'RE BELLY WAS TO BIG FOR YOU TO TAKE A PICTURE OF YOU'RE NOODLE ....
> 
> OOHHH AND MITCH FOR MOD 09 !! NO MORE POST WHORE'S
> *


X2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lerts go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

give me a few


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to measure a bike frame, to tell if it is a 16" or a 20". any help would be great.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique image_@Nov 19 2008, 05:16 PM~12204143
> *can anyone tell me how to measure a bike frame, to tell if it is a 16" or a 20". any help would be great.
> *


Can you post a pic of it? You can usually tell by looking at it.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whos down for chat today?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lets go.


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

i think i







got it. i'm thinking it's a 20" every thing seemed to fit.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah thats a 20 inch bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one up for one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lets go.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone down for a chat today?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

who wants to make me lunch?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

cmon...sweet chats! lets do it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

maybe tomorrow?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

togtfo


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 06:27 PM~12473331
> *maybe tomorrow?
> *


that can work, i gotta go christmas shopping later on but..so it'll have to be soon.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how about today? lol..im tryin, hasnt been good chat in ages.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im down, maybe in a little bit?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah thats cool, im painting my room so im comin back and forth from the computer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 27 2008, 07:46 PM~12539543
> *yeah thats cool, im painting my room so im comin back and forth from the computer.
> *


what color you painting the room?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

dark brown and a creamy/beige


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

who wants to chat for old times


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets fuken go like old times fuckers


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

im there


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm in there all alone vatos


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who is down?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

whos down? we are in there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

damn i havent been in the chat room in months


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2009, 12:39 AM~12729606
> *damn i havent been in the chat room in months
> *


you are not missing anything


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone for chat now? i got a spare hour.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how about it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos Down?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

now?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yea


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hey noe, come back to off topic and post some more cool pictures!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ya mum :uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

again?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sure, im bout to fall asleep and i dont really want to at 3 pm lol.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 6 2009, 02:43 AM~12923254
> *i polishd tigar woulds puttr
> *


:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 12 2009, 01:17 AM~12980981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that what you used to polish tiger woods putter?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 02:06 AM~13000607
> *I  see you raul
> *


I cant. Gotta get up in the morning.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 12 2009, 06:42 AM~12981475
> *is that what i need to polish my mums puttr?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how about it?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

how do you make it work i cant do it


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

install the latest java.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

where?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

pretty sure this is the right one.

when you try to go into chat it should say something up the top about installing the lastest runtime or something.

http://www.java.com/en/download/windows_ie...a.com:80&bhcp=1


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

still dont work says the application failed to run


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

did you get it workin?

everyone, lets go..right now!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fuck java.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

cant get it to work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone? lets get this happening again.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 19 2009, 09:44 PM~13625305
> *anyone? lets get this happening again.
> *


i am down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

in a few


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im in there now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

orale


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am but noone is chating lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im in


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

been a minute whos down?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

àà


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fuckin waste of time


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

no one chats no more like back in da day when cutty was around


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not in a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 19 2010, 01:52 AM~16659075
> *no one chats no more like back in da day when cutty was around
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## HOLLI$TERO NOR CAL (Mar 16, 2010)

ANY BODY LOOKING FOR A TRADE OUT THERE ,I WANT TO TRADE MY CARS


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 22 2010, 09:33 PM~18885344
> *:biggrin:
> *


I can't do chat on my iPhone.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2010, 12:07 AM~18886120
> *I can't do chat on my iPhone.
> *



what happend to ur mac? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 23 2010, 07:41 AM~18887093
> *what happend to ur mac? :dunno:
> *


I killed the hard drive but I finally got it running. I wasnt home last night, I was just replying to some pm's on my iphone last night.


----------

